# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Väinö Paunu Oy

## J_J

Tällä päivämäärällä laskeutui Nekalaan uusi ExpressBus.fi -Eagle. Rekisteritunnuksella GGY-358 tunnistettava uusi #37 on pääpiirteittäin samanlainen, kuin vuonna 2005 hankitut EB-autot (#32, #36, #39). Suurimpia muutoksia tekniikkapuolella on moottorin vaihtuminen seuraavaan tehoportaaseen (380hv) aiemman 340hv version sijasta.

Sisäisistä uudistuksista näkyvimpiä on palaaminen kahden videomonitorin systeemiin samalla kun monitorit ovat vaihtuneet TFT-tyyppisiksi vanhanaikaisten putkinäyttöjen sijasta. Muutoin sisätilajärjestelyiltään auto edustaa jo vuodesta -91 tutuksi tullutta "Paunu-luokkaa".

Huomenna pitkäperjantaina uutukaisen pitäisi ensiesiintyä linjalla, klo 9.15 Tampereelta Helsinkiin.

----------


## J80

Huhut kertovat, että myös Länskän EB kalusto saisi vahvistusta lähiaikoina? Pikkulinnut laulaa, että olisi volvo tällä kertaa.

Ei sillä, aihetta kyllä olisi...   :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

> Huomenna pitkäperjantaina uutukaisen pitäisi ensiesiintyä linjalla, klo 9.15 Tampereelta Helsinkiin.


Voisitkos tarkentaa? Aikatauluja selaillessani ymmärsin ettei tuota lähtöä ajeta huomenna. Olisiko 9.00? 

Ajattelinpa vain että jos vaikka menis Kampin kulmille kameran kanssa...  :Wink:

----------


## vko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut J_J
> 
> Huomenna pitkäperjantaina uutukaisen pitäisi ensiesiintyä linjalla, klo 9.15 Tampereelta Helsinkiin.
> 
> 
> Voisitkos tarkentaa? Aikatauluja selaillessani ymmärsin ettei tuota lähtöä ajeta huomenna. Olisiko 9.00?


Paunun aikataulussa (pdf, voimassa 17.4. asti) lukeepi 9.15 lähdön alaviitteessä:




> ei aikatauluun merkittyä autonvaihtoa Treelta klo 8.00P,L, _9.15S_, 16.10P ja 17.05P,S sekä Hgistä klo 9.10L ja 13.15 P,L,S


Paunun nettisivuilla pääsiäistiedotteessa taasen lukee:




> PITKÄPERJANTAI 14.04.
> Kaikilla linjoillamme aikataulujen mukainen sunnuntailiikenne.


Näistä voinemme päätellä auton lähtevän Tampereelta klo 9.15 ja saapuvan Helsinkiin klo 11.40.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Joo, hoksasin lopulta. Tässä se on, neitsytmatkallaan: http://koti.mbnet.fi/aronea/kuvat/paunu37.html

----------


## killerpop

tilauserän toinen auto #44 GGY-388, alusta 113001, kori 14706

----------


## killerpop

Ja kun uusia tulee, lähtee luonnollisesti jotain pois. Jokseenkaan nämä autot ei syrjäyttänyt tätä Ruosniemen linja-autolle myytyä autoa. Kovasti on vieläkin tunnistettavissa.

----------


## Ozzy

> Ja kun uusia tulee, lähtee luonnollisesti jotain pois. Jokseenkaan nämä autot ei syrjäyttänyt tätä Ruosniemen linja-autolle myytyä autoa. Kovasti on vieläkin tunnistettavissa.


Kuskipoika ihmettelee kun aina löytyy kuvaajia,Ruosniemi Ok, mulle istuu paremmin tuo Sundell eli ex#115

----------


## killerpop

Ja entinen #6 UXX-443 p&#228;&#228;si poseeraamaan kameralle ollessaan Hannu Henrikssonin omistuksessa, ja se n&#228;ytti t&#228;lt&#228;. Paunulla viimeisen keikkansa auto teki 11.5.2006.

----------


## Suntikka

> Ja kun uusia tulee, lähtee luonnollisesti jotain pois. Jokseenkaan nämä autot ei syrjäyttänyt tätä Ruosniemen linja-autolle myytyä autoa. Kovasti on vieläkin tunnistettavissa.


Tuo Ex115 meinataa maalat vast joskus juhannukse aikohi on ollu nii kiiru tilausajoje kans.

----------


## killerpop

Juuri saamani tiedon mukaan, entisten autojen lista on kasvanut kolmella kappaleella, joista yksi on puhdasverinen paikkuri, yksi paikkureissa ja vakioissa ollut auto ja kolmas silkka vakiovuoroauto, jokseenkin entinen ExpressBus.

Eli poistoon lähti autot:
Paunu #7Paunu #60Paunu #1-12

----------


## ultrix

Jo joutikin tuo #1-12 poistoon, sentään kerkisin vielä kevällä nostalgisoimaan sen kyydissä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Suntikka

> Ja kun uusia tulee, lähtee luonnollisesti jotain pois. Jokseenkaan nämä autot ei syrjäyttänyt tätä Ruosniemen linja-autolle myytyä autoa. Kovasti on vieläkin tunnistettavissa.


Nyt tämä ex paunu 115 on saanut Sundellin värit.

----------


## ultrix

Osaako joku sanoa liitteenä olevasta "urheiluseura"-paunulaisesta jotain? Törmäsin siihen keväällä Hervannassa.

----------


## Ozzy

TKT:n bussi- seisoo yleensä Viinikan ratapihan vieressä Esson lähellä kaverinaan toinen ex-Paunu #36 ja ex-Alhonen #31

----------


## killerpop

Uudesta autosta menisi myös auto #27, joka on maalattu EB-väreistä Paunun omiin väreihin ja oli todellakin hyvännäköinen.

Näinä päivinä on myös odotettavissa Kotkan linjalle ihka uusi ExpressBus.

----------


## J_J

Tietääkseni viimeinen vuoden uushankinta, Volvo B12M - Lahti Eagle on rantautunut laivastoon numerolle 47. Tunnistettavissa rekisteristä ERF-926.

Myöskin on maalattu jälleen yksi Ajokki Regal (#23, BGO-803) talon omiin väreihin. Kunhan lopulliset fiksaukset saadaan hoidettua, asettunee Jyväskylästä käsin Tampereelle (ja takaisinkin) ajettavan vakiovuoron vaunuksi.

----------


## Ozzy

Osaisiko joku viisaampi kertoa, mikä logiikka siinä on , että Kangasalan vuoroja ajetaan vähän jotenkin vasurilla ja niihin hankitaan 1+2+0 autoja, jotka ovat sitten suurinpiirtein aina täynnä, mutta poistuminen niistä on lähes aina ja etenkin ruuhka-aikoina vähän turhan hankalaa, koska takaovea ei ole.

Maksaahan tuo tietysti hieman enemmän,mutta matkustusmukavuus olisi helpompaa. Ja Nokian suuntaan sitten torilta eteenpäin mennäänkin tyhjempänä. Kangasala kasvaa rajulla vauhdilla, Nokia ei ollenkaan siinä määrin, joten heilurien päätä täytyy joka tapauksessa tarkistaa- olisko ihan mahdotonta, ruveta kieppaamaan Pirkkalan autoja Kangasalle (miellään toki vasta Pynsäntorilta...  :Smile:  ) ja pitää sitten Nokia-Lempäälä kiinteänä linjana???

----------


## J_J

> Osaisiko joku viisaampi kertoa, mikä logiikka siinä on , että...


Jaa-a. Omasta mielestäni tuollainen hankittavien autojen ovijärjestelyjen "puolueellisuus" pitäisi vallan koettaa saattaa päiviltä. Sellaisen perustelun noille takaovettomille paikkureille olen kuullut, että näin saadaan auton takaostasta rauhallisempi "pitkänmatkan kulkijoille", ja onhan noilla linjoilla 70 ja 71 etenkin varsin pitkiäkin etappeja. Sinällään perustelu on ihan mielekäs, ja saadaanhan tällä takaoven pois jättämisellä autoon kaksi istumapaikkaa lisää. Siitäkin huolimatta voidaan kyseenalaistaa, onko kaksi istumapaikkaa ja auton takaosan "rauha" tärkeämpää kuin ripeät pysäkkiajat...

Itse pitäisin Pirkkalan vuorojen Kangasalle ajattamista parempana vaihtoehtona hankkia samanlaisella ovituksella varustettuja ja siten "vaihtokelpoisia" yksikköjä niin Pirkkalan, Kangasalan, Nokian kuin Lempäälänkin liikenteisiin. Uskoisin jopa, että pitkässä juoksussa näin tulee tapahtumaan. Ja mistäpä sitä tietää, vaikka joku kaunis päivä noita jo ajossa olevia Paunun matalalattia-autoja alettaisiin muuttaa takaovellisiksi. Taitaa nimittäin lähes kaikissa 1+2+0 -ovitetuissa olla jonkinasteinen valmius takaoven rakentamista ajatellen. Vielä tätä valmiutta ei ainakaan ole käytännössä hyödynnetty.

----------


## killerpop

Vielä kun odotellaan loppuvuoden ihka uusia autoja, mainittakoon, että Paunun #8 (OGS-920) Regal 350 on saanut Vanscon ledilinjakilven keulalleen, joten tämäkin auto on nyt vähän uudemman oloinen.

----------


## killerpop

Paunun kalustosta on kesällä 2007 poistunut ainakin autot 
#100 KJV-501 Delta Star-50 -> Liikenne Pääkkönen
#116 HUA-659 Ajokki Express -> Savon keskusautopurkamo

----------


## Aleksi.K

> #116 HUA-659 Ajokki Express -> Savon keskusautopurkamo


Tarkoittaneen, että tämä yksilö on tullut matkansa päähän, kun oikein keskuspurkamolle menossa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Lieneekö 54 vielä hengissä? Sillä oli kiva 30. toukokuuta käydä Luikalassa (keliolosuhteiden salliessa).  :Smile:

----------


## deepthroat

> Lieneekö 54 vielä hengissä? Sillä oli kiva 30. toukokuuta käydä Luikalassa (keliolosuhteiden salliessa).


 On edelleen hengissä, vaikkakin nyt seisontavakuutuksessa elokuun alkuun saakka. Ja mitä todennäköisimmin autolla ajetaan vielä ainakin ensi talvi, sillä sopivaa korvaavaa autoa ei taida oikein tällä hetkellä Paunun riveistä löytyä, sillä matalalattialla ei oikein ole asiaa Luikalaan tai Kivisalmeen.

----------


## killerpop

Tätä aihetta lienee syytä päivittää, kun uusia pikavuoroautoja on tullut elokuussa 2007 kaksi kappaletta. Molemmat ovat Volvo B12M alustalle rakennettuja Lahti Eagle busseja 340hv koneella.
#6 XEY-546 YV3R9K8207A122247
#7 XEY-552 YV3R9K8227A122248

Ja lisää tulee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## killerpop

Paunun vuoden 2007 tilausajoautoksi tuli #100 XEY-400 Volvo B12M / 9700H NG. Alusta: 122599, Kori: 3670 (eli Tampereen tehtaalta). Pituutta autolla on 13 metriä ja koneena DH12E-340

----------


## killerpop

Havaintorintamalta sellaista, että myös Paunu #20 on nyt maalattu yhtiön väreihin (auto on ollut uudesta alkaen EB-väreissä), kuten oheiset kuvat osoittaa.
 

Tämä myös osaltaan tarkoittaa sitä, että vanhemman sukupolven Regalit ovat kaikki maalattu yhtiön väreihin lukuunottamatta perälle asti 1+2 penkitettyjä entisiä "kahvivuorojen" autoja #22 ja #28.

----------


## J_J

> Tämä myös osaltaan tarkoittaa sitä, että vanhemman sukupolven Regalit ovat kaikki maalattu yhtiön väreihin lukuunottamatta perälle asti 1+2 penkitettyjä entisiä "kahvivuorojen" autoja #22 ja #28.


Sen verran korjausta Paavolan viestiin, että autot 22 ja 28 eivät ole perälle asti 1+2 -penkitettyjä. Kummassakin on takana jokunen 2+2 -penkitetty istuinrivi. Olisikohan 3 tai 4 täyttä riviä, mutta muutama kuitenkin.

Mikäli veikkauksia otetaan vastaan, tulee nämä molemmat jonain kauniina päivänä poistumaan Paunun laivueesta nykyväreissään, tosin 28 saattaa ajella Lahden tiellä vielä useamman vuoden. Sen sijaan 22:n soisi jo pääsevän vanhuuden lepoon tavalla tai toisella, on jo kaiken kaikkiaan varsin nuhjuinen Ajokki...

----------


## deepthroat

Ja sitten vähän kesän liikenteestä. Eli Hesantie pysyy oikeastaan ennallaan, mutta Tampere-Jyväskylä väli kokee supistuksia. Eli Tampere-Mänttä-Keuruu yövakio lopetetaan kesäksi kokonaan, syksyllä sitten palaa aamupätkä vanhasta vuorosta Vilppula-Tampere välille. Jyväskylän päästä hoidetut vakiot loppuvat kesäksi, samoin kuin Sunnuntai-illan 22.45 pika Tampereelta jyväskylään. illan viimeinen vuoro eli nyk 19.30 Tampereelta lähtevä on saanut viisi minuuttia myöhäisemmän lähdön.Pälkäneen kautta Hämeenlinnaan ajettu viimeinenkin vakio loppuu.

----------


## ultrix

> Pälkäneen kautta Hämeenlinnaan ajettu viimeinenkin vakio loppuu.


Varmaan melko haikeat tunnelmat, onhan kyseisellä reitillä ajettu vuosikymmenet. En tiedä, koska liikennöinti reitillä on alkanut, mutta reitti kulkee käytännössä vanhinta kolmostietä, joka on määritelty valtatieksi 1938.

----------


## Rasbelin

#104 on nyt näemmä poistunut laivastosta. Autosta on poistettu kilpirullat, rahastuslaitteet, Paunun nimi ja rusahtava väriraita. Mielenkiintoiseksi jää nähtäväksi poistuuko nyt useampikin viimeisistä Ajokki-pikureista.

----------


## deepthroat

> #104 on nyt näemmä poistunut laivastosta. Autosta on poistettu kilpirullat, rahastuslaitteet, Paunun nimi ja rusahtava väriraita. Mielenkiintoiseksi jää nähtäväksi poistuuko nyt useampikin viimeisistä Ajokki-pikureista.


Ei sinänsä olisi varaa yhtäkään autoa poistaa mistään liikennemodosta. Eli koulujen alun vaiheilla perinteinen kalustokaaos jälleen odottaa..

----------


## deepthroat

Tässä talven tulevia aikatauluja selaillessa osui näitten tulevien Hervanta-Helsinki yhteyksien lisäksi silmään eräs juttu, jota ei muutama vuosi sitten olisi uskonut tapahtuneeksi. Eli Kuhmalahdelta on kello 14.40 rakennettu Sahalahdella tapahtuva vaihtoyhteys Luopioisten Linjan autoon ja tietenkin vielä samalla lipulla. Aienminhan Luopioisten linjan , kuten ei Valkeakosken Liikenteen liput eivät ole Paunulaiseen kelvanneet, eikä päinvastoin poikkeuksina muista Pirkanmaalaisista liikennöitsijöistä.

----------


## ultrix

Onko kellään tietoa, ovatko vakiovuorot Tampere-Toijala yhteistariffiliikennettä vai ei? 
Mistä sen muuten voi edes päätellä Paunun vuoroista, kuuluvatko ne yhteistariffiliikenteeseen? Ei ainakaan Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta.

----------


## deepthroat

> Onko kellään tietoa, ovatko vakiovuorot Tampere-Toijala yhteistariffiliikennettä vai ei? 
> Mistä sen muuten voi edes päätellä Paunun vuoroista, kuuluvatko ne yhteistariffiliikenteeseen? Ei ainakaan Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta.


Pääsääntöisesti, ne vakiot, jotka ajetaan Tampereella keskustorille/keskustorilta poislukien Ideaparkin vuorot kuuluvat yhteistariffiin.

----------


## bassman

Siis täsmennyksenä mainittakoon, että Keskustorilta Ideaparkin kautta Lempäälään liikennöivä 71B on yhteistariffiliikenteen vuoro.

Enkä malta hymyilemättä olla mainitsematta esimerkkinä vaikkapa linjaa 73, joista jotkut vuorot ovat yhteistariffiliikennettä ja toiset taas ei.

Asiakashan sitä ei välttämättä ymmärrä eikä tiedä, eivätkä kyllä kaikki kuljettajatkaan =D...
Tai että jotkut Sahalahden vuoroista ajetaan numerottomina vakioina ja jotkut yt-liikenteenä ja jotkut numerollisina yt-vuoroina.

Lempäälän suunnan liikenteessä ei niinkään nuo moottoritievuorot ole asiakkaan kannalta merkityksellisiä kaupunkialueen vuoroina, vaan ne jotka menevät samaa reittiä 71:n ja 71W:n kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> Lempäälän suunnan liikenteessä ei niinkään nuo moottoritievuorot ole asiakkaan kannalta merkityksellisiä kaupunkialueen vuoroina, vaan ne jotka menevät samaa reittiä 71:n ja 71W:n kanssa.


Olen pysäkkiparin 3002/3003 Kuokkamaantie vakikäyttäjänä eri mieltä. 71B on ihan mukavaa lisäpalvelua, vaikka kulkeekin enimmäkseen päällekkäisesti muiden vuorojen kanssa.

----------


## bassman

No siitä pitää siis olla iloinen, että sinä ja ehkä joku muukin kokee nuokin vuorot itselleen tarpeelliseksi.

Kannattaa kuitenkin jatkossa viittailla myös keskustan suuntaan kaikille Paunun vakiovuoro-autoille, koska miltei kaikki niistäkin menee tarvittaessa Keskustorille ja niinollen ovat yhtiön logiikan mukaisesti yt-vuoroja.

----------


## deepthroat

> No siitä pitää siis olla iloinen, että sinä ja ehkä joku muukin kokee nuokin vuorot itselleen tarpeelliseksi.
> 
> Kannattaa kuitenkin jatkossa viittailla myös keskustan suuntaan kaikille Paunun vakiovuoro-autoille, koska miltei kaikki niistäkin menee tarvittaessa Keskustorille ja niinollen ovat yhtiön logiikan mukaisesti yt-vuoroja.


Juu mutta kuljettajissa voi olla myös valveutuneita henkilöitä, joille ei YT-lisää makseta, eivätkä myöskään kelpuuta kaupungin matkakortteja maksuvälineinä. Sinänsä, kuinkahan montakymmentä euroa liikennöitsijä päivittäin menettää, tuolla vuoden 2000- lakon jälkeisellä Tampereen-kaupungin alueilla liikkuvien vuorojen kahtiajaolla. Sinänsä jo yhdellä YT-tariffin mukaisella matkustajan kyytiin ottamisella/vuoro maksettaisiin se jumalaton korvaus, joka kuljettajalle maksetaan palkanlisäksi YT-alueella ajamiseksi.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Taas oppii uutta. Olen aina luullut/käsittänyt, että kaikki Länsilinjojen ja Väinö Paunun Tampereen kaupunkialueella ajama vuoro on yhteistariffiliikennettä poislukien pikavuorot. Olen aina olettanut, että linja 54 on ainoa numeropohjainen linja joka ei kuulu yhteistariffiin.

----------


## bassman

Niin sitä luulis... =D

Esim. kaikki 73 numeron vaunut, jotka lähtevät/saapuvat la-asemalta/lle eivätkä poikkea keskustorilla, eivät ole yt-vuoroja.

Tai linja 65 kokonaisuudessaan.

----------


## killerpop

Paunun kalusto on täydentynyt jälleen, kun ensimmäinen tämän syksyn tilauserän auto on saapunut Turun tehtaalta Tampereelle.

Paunu #3 (IXB-955) on Volvo 9700H NG B12M ja samanlaisia EB-värisiä autoja pitäisi tulla vielä numeroille #4 ja #5.

Huhutaan, että näitä autoja sijoitettaisiin Pohjanmaan pikavuoroihin autojen #38 ja #42 paikalle, jossa ko autot ovatkin uudesta alkaen olleet.

----------


## Eppu

> 13.11.2008
> 
> TKL 280 bongattu Jokipohjantien varikolta. Rekkari TKL-60. Kyljessä teksti "TKL 60 vuotta".
> Kyllä on tyylikäs auto


Ja naapurifirman pihassakin näkyi kaksi uutuutta: Paunu #4 (RAI-604) sekä #5 (RAI-605).

----------


## killerpop

> Paunu #4 (RAI-604) sekä #5 (RAI-605).


Ja tässä nämä tuoreet uutuudet kuvina:

----------


## killerpop

Seuraavat autot ovat myyty joulukuussa 2008  eteenpäin:
- #1-15 HXH-115
- #105 IAU-105

----------


## killerpop

Foorumin käyttäjä Lipton bongasi tänä iltana (16.4.) Etelä-Pirkanmaalla kaksi Paunun uunituoretta 9700-bussia tulossa Carrus Deltan suunnasta kohti Tamperetta.

----------


## Lipton

Jep, 9-tiellä tuli vastaan kaksi sangen komeaa lietolaista, liekö oli kuljettajat Paunun omaa väkeä, sillä hymy ja morjenstukset olivat sitä luokkaa molemmilla.

----------


## killerpop

Kesän tultua, yksi on joukosta poissa. Paunu #22 on poistettu kokonaisvahvuudesta.

----------


## antsa

Kai tuolle vielä töitä jostain muualta löytyy vai oliko jotain vikaa ?

----------


## J_J

> Kai tuolle vielä töitä jostain muualta löytyy vai oliko jotain vikaa ?


Jos tarkoitat JAE-537:na tunnettua yksilöä, niin ainakin se on JV Bussi-Group Oy:n nimissä nykyään vaikka vielä Nekalassa makoileekin. Enpä jaksa uskoa, että siitä kokonaisena enää kenelläkään on kovin suurta riemua  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

AKE:n tietojen mukaan myös Ajokki Royalit #106 ja #107 ovat poistuneet kalustosta, tosin myytäväksi eteenpäin

----------


## J_J

HUC-517 (Volvo B10M / Ajokki Express) kulkeutunut ainakin saman tahon omistukseen, kuin JAE-537 eli JV Bussi-Group:lle. Eipä liene silläkään siis paluuta ammattiliikenteeseen.

----------


## jtm

> AKE:n tietojen mukaan myös Ajokki Royalit #106 ja #107 ovat poistuneet kalustosta, tosin myytäväksi eteenpäin


Joku Paunun kuski sanoi, että toinen olisi menossa lappiin kouluajoon.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #90 (FFI-171) on käynyt Virossa remontissa. Auton penkit on verhoiltu uudelleen, kyljet oikaistu ja maalattu uudelleen. Hyvältä näytti. Taakse oli tuttuun tapaan ilmestyny "www.busland.ee" -tarra.

----------


## Eppu

Paunu #107 nyt uusissa kuoseissa:

----------


## J_J

Ainakin toinen tämän vuoden pikavuorohankinnoista, eli #21 oli rantautunut Nekalaan. Kyseessä siis Volvo 9713H (B13R 6x2). 53-paikkainen takavessalla ja -ovella, sekä etuosasta autoa vain 3 penkkiä rinnakkain tuttuun tapaan. Käsittääkseni tämän pitempää maantieautoa Volvolta ei tällä hetkellä saa hankittua, pituutta 14,77 metriä. Sisaralus tunnetaan numerolla #22.

Rekisterit SKM-821 ja SKM-822. Kuviakin on jossain jo jossain nähty...

----------


## deepthroat

> Ainakin toinen tämän vuoden pikavuorohankinnoista, eli #21 oli rantautunut Nekalaan. Kyseessä siis Volvo 9713H (B13R 6x2). 53-paikkainen takavessalla ja -ovella, sekä etuosasta autoa vain 3 penkkiä rinnakkain tuttuun tapaan. Käsittääkseni tämän pitempää maantieautoa Volvolta ei tällä hetkellä saa hankittua, pituutta 14,77 metriä. Sisaralus tunnetaan numerolla #22.
> 
> Rekisterit SKM-821 ja SKM-822. Kuviakin on jossain jo jossain nähty...


Mutta tositoimissa tien päällä ei vielä nähdä ehkä viikkoon kahteen, koska Vansco ei ole pystynyt toimittamaan linjakilpiä...

----------


## J_J

> Mutta tositoimissa tien päällä ei vielä nähdä ehkä viikkoon kahteen, koska Vansco ei ole pystynyt toimittamaan linjakilpiä...


Harmillista... Mobitecin kilvet, joiden hallintalaitekin on huomattavasti käyttäjäystävällisempi, olisi varmaan saanut "hyllystä" ja edullisemmin  :Sad:

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Harmillista... Mobitecin kilvet, joiden hallintalaitekin on huomattavasti käyttäjäystävällisempi, olisi varmaan saanut "hyllystä" ja edullisemmin


"Hyllystä" olisi varmaankin saanut, mutta käsittääkseni ovat vielä karvan verran kalliimpia kuin Vanscot. Vanscon (ex Mitron, nykyään kai jo ex Vansco, olisiko nimi jokin Hannibal-Parker tms) jälleenmyynti ja varaosa yms. palvelu on vain mennyt huonoksi viimevuosien yrityskaupparuljansseissa, mikä lienee antanut Scannotecille mahdollisuuden markkinoiden kahmimiseen. Ohjelmointityön puolella Vansco on vielä parempi kuin Scannotec mutta Scannotecillä on tehty kyllä työtä sen eron kuromiseksi kiinni. Mutta eroa on vielä jäljellä.

----------


## J_J

Niin, kummankaan merkkisiä LEDi- tai muitakaan linjakilpiä en ole ostanut, joten hintavertailu perustuu toisen käden tietoihin. Useammasta lähteestä kuitenkin on kuulunut tietoa, että Mobitecin kilvet saisi (varsinkin Volvon kautta köntässä hankittuna) selkeästi edullisemmin, kuin Vanscot. Niinikään Volvolla (ja käsittääkseni nykyään myös Scanialla/LAK:lla) koettavat ensisijaisesti asiakkaille auton mukaan myydä Mobitecia.

Viittaukseni Mobitecin kuljettajaystävällisyyteen liittyi tuohon ohjauspaneeliin (ICU400, ICU600), joka siis näyttää linjakilvestä paikkansa pitävän kuvan näytöllään. Tällöin kuljettajan on poikkeus- ym. tilanteissa huomattavasti helpompi löytää satojen kilpitietojen avaruudesta juuri ko. vuorolle/tilanteeseen sopiva. Vertauskohtana siis tässä Mitronin/Vanscon ohjainpaneelissa käytetty, onneton 2-rivinen tekstinäyttö, josta ei yleensä pysty vielä juurikaan päättelemään, mitä itse kilvessä lukee. 

Oikeaoppinen, edullinen ja nopea tapa hankkia kilvet noihin pariin teli-Volvoon olisi kaiketi ollut vaikkapa ruotsalaispurkaamo, sieltähän sikäläisistä purkuautoista irti revittyjä helmitauluja varmaankin saisi edukkaasti. Tuskin eräs suurehko tamperelainen bussiyritys sellaisia on viime aikoina mistään uutenakaan ostanut? Näiden täyskokoisten Mobitecin kilpien näkyvyys kaikessa heikkoudessaan on kuitenkin huomattavasti parempi, kuin maahamme sankoin joukoin vuoden mittaan tuoduissa, itävaltalaisperäisissä Volvo 8700:ssa käytetty samaa tekniikkaa hyödyntävä, mutta älyttömän pienikokoinen kilpi.

----------


## Eppu

Oliskohan jopa neitsytmatkasta kyse, kun Paunu #21 lähti hetki sitten 12:50 asemalta kohti Helsinkiä.

----------


## J_J

> Oliskohan jopa neitsytmatkasta kyse, kun Paunu #21 lähti hetki sitten 12:50 asemalta kohti Helsinkiä.


Kyllä sen oli määrä pimeän turvin poiketa siellä tänään jo kerran aiemmin, eli 1.45 Tampereelta ja 7.15 Hesasta... Mutta ensimmäinen linjapäivä kuitenkin  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eikös tuo uusi volvo ole suurin piirtein yhtä pitkä kuin vanhemmat eaglet, joissa ei mitään teliä ole ja hyvin kulkevat siltikin pitkän peränsä kanssa?  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Eikös tuo uusi volvo ole suurin piirtein yhtä pitkä kuin vanhemmat eaglet, joissa ei mitään teliä ole ja hyvin kulkevat siltikin pitkän peränsä kanssa?


Tavallaan juu, mutta lähes metrin pitempi kuin pisin Eagle jota on Paunulla ollut. Nuo uudet teliautot kun ovat valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan 14,77 metriä pitkiä... Myös pakko-ohjattu kolmas akseli saa takanurkat kiertelemään hieman laajempia linjoja, kuin pitkälläkään 2-akselisella.

----------


## karvinen

Tänää tais lähtee ton #21:sen sisar-auto eli #22 linjalle kohti tuntematonta jne jne....

----------


## killerpop

(ja vaikka vielä kategorian nimi onkin vielä kauko- ja tilausliikenne, vaikka kovasti koitan saada tästä yleistä kalustokategoriaa niin)

mainittakoon tässä myös, että Paunun kalusto täydentyy joulukuun aikana tällaisella teli-Scalalla


Eli entinen Lehtimäen Liikenne #9 ERF-911 (ja sitä ennemmin Turkubus #11) on Trafin tietojen mukaan Paunun.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> (ja vaikka vielä kategorian nimi onkin vielä kauko- ja tilausliikenne, vaikka kovasti koitan saada tästä yleistä kalustokategoriaa niin)
> 
> mainittakoon tässä myös, että Paunun kalusto täydentyy joulukuun aikana tällaisella teli-Scalalla
> 
> 
> Eli entinen Lehtimäen Liikenne #9 ERF-911 (ja sitä ennemmin Turkubus #11) on Trafin tietojen mukaan Paunun.


Ihme kierrätystä. Eipä tuo tainnut kauaakaan ehtiä Lehmätien Liikenteellä vanheta.  :Smile: 
Lehmätiellä on myös ERF-912, mites sen laita?

----------


## masi

> Ihme kierrätystä. Eipä tuo tainnut kauaakaan ehtiä Lehmätien Liikenteellä vanheta. 
> Lehmätiellä on myös ERF-912, mites sen laita?


Ei mitään ihmeellistä.
Tulee linjan no 22 vara-autoksi.
Vaihtoehto olisi ollut avenen kalliimpi uusi.
Masi

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #104 Volvo B13R 6x2 9700H laskeutui juuri Sarankulmaan Volvolle koekilvissä. Valmistunut sopivasti juhlistamaan yhtiön 85-vuotispäiviä.

----------


## jtm

Paunu #104 näyttää saaneen kilvet MKK-904. Ja istumapaikkoja 57.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #104

----------


## killerpop

Tämä auto on ilmeisesti liittynyt joukon jatkoksi: http://www.finn.no/finn/car/truck/vi...nkode=35074169 kilvillä BPH-717.

Väritys toikin jo muistikuvan vanhasta autosta #1-11, joten tästähän saataisiin suhteellisen kivuttomasti uusi Stockmann-bussi  :Very Happy:

----------


## PSi

Pikkuisen OT: Onko Paunun 60-luvun kalustoa (Vanaja-mahureita Wilsonin puoliautomaatilla) säilynyt yhtään? Pikkupoikana tuli niissä kuljettua sukulaisiin Tampereelta Nokialle...

pekka

----------


## deepthroat

> Pikkuisen OT: Onko Paunun 60-luvun kalustoa (Vanaja-mahureita Wilsonin puoliautomaatilla) säilynyt yhtään? Pikkupoikana tuli niissä kuljettua sukulaisiin Tampereelta Nokialle...
> 
> pekka


Käsittääkseni ei yhtään 60-lukuista Vanajaa ole tallella Paunun kalustosta. Ainoa Vanaja mahuri, joka lienee säästynyt , on vuodelta 1971 oleva ex. 1-21 ICX-21, josta rakennettiin # 90 HRH-290 invabussi "Kalervo".

----------


## Assamies

V. Paunun kaukobussi kuvattiin joukkoliikennekadulla Jyväskylässä Suurajojen aikaan (Nesteralli). Korpilahdella haettiin V. Paunun eb:llä tullut _etäsukulaisneitokainen_ bussiasemalta. Auto oli ollut #29.

Kuvatun bussin numeroa en enää voi muistaa. Minusta se oli merkittävä juttu sinänsä, ja se piti kuvata. Bussit lähtevät uudesta matkakeskuksesta. Junaterminaali samassa yhteydessä. :Redface: 

V. Paunu ajaa Jyväskylästä Tampereelle, muita reittejä en tiedä siihen suuntaan eli Keski-Suomeen Tampereelta.

----------


## PSi

Vielä niistä vanhoista Paunulaisista: Mikä vaihteisto niissä 50--60-luvun mahureissa oli? Vaihdevipu oli kuten tässä:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8050359@N07/3310017834/

pekka

----------


## J_J

> Vielä niistä vanhoista Paunulaisista: Mikä vaihteisto niissä 50--60-luvun mahureissa oli? Vaihdevipu oli kuten tässä:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/8050359@N07/3310017834/
> 
> pekka


Kyllä mä sanoisin että Wilson -puoliautomaatti. Vastaava siis, kuin mitä ko. yhtiö hankki käytännössä kaikkiin uusiin mahureihin aina vuoteen 1984 asti. HSA-798 -kilvin tunnettu Ajokki Apollo oli ymmärtääkseni viimeisenä hankittu lajityyppinsä edustaja.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 1.11. pyörähti Turun linja-autoasemalla uusi Paunun #23, Volvo B13R 6x2 / 9700H koekilvissä. Jo lokakuun lopulla ajettiin Tampereelle numerolle #20 tullut auto ja seuraavaksi odotellaan auton #24 ensiesiintymistä, johon tuskin menee enää kauaa.

----------


## killerpop

Pitkään kokovalkoisena liikkunut Paunu #111 on nyt maalattu sinivalkoiseksi.

----------


## J_J

> Pitkään kokovalkoisena liikkunut Paunu #111 on nyt maalattu sinivalkoiseksi.


Helmojen siniset ovat kuitenkin teippiä. Minusta myös sinisen sävy on hieman poikkeava aiemmista maalilla toteutetuista.

----------


## tkp

Paunun uudet pikavuorojen aikataulut löytyvät jo Jolin kesän aikataulukirjasta http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2-235_pika.pdf
Suurimpia muutoksia on Turku-Jyväskylä välillä jossa aikataulumuutosten myötä Korpilahdella käynnit loppuvat kokonaan, tienhaaraan tulee uusi pikavuoropysäkki. Samaten Länkipohjassa käy enää yksi vuoro päivässä suuntaansa, myös tänne tulee uusi pv-pysäkki tienhaaraan. Uusia vuoroja tulee maanantai-aamuisin 5.35 jyväskylästä Tampereelle ja 5.40 toiseen suuntaan. Matka-ajat ovat nopeutuneet 10-15 minuuttia.

3-tiellä suurimmat muutokset liittyvät Riihimäkeen jossa entistä harvempi vuoro poikkeaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Paunun uudet pikavuorojen aikataulut löytyvät jo Jolin kesän aikataulukirjasta http://joukkoliikenne.tampere.fi/med...2-235_pika.pdf
> Suurimpia muutoksia on Turku-Jyväskylä välillä jossa aikataulumuutosten myötä Korpilahdella käynnit loppuvat kokonaan, tienhaaraan tulee uusi pikavuoropysäkki. Samaten Länkipohjassa käy enää yksi vuoro päivässä suuntaansa, myös tänne tulee uusi pv-pysäkki tienhaaraan. Uusia vuoroja tulee maanantai-aamuisin 5.35 jyväskylästä Tampereelle ja 5.40 toiseen suuntaan. Matka-ajat ovat nopeutuneet 10-15 minuuttia.


Näköjään. Ja mikäs järjestely tuohon Forssaan on tullut, kun näkyy olevan liuta vaihtoyhteyksiä Urjalasta? No, varmaan ainakin Tampereen ja Turun väliä matkaavat kiittävät nopeampaa matka-aikaa kun ei tartte Forssan kautta enää kierrellä...

----------


## deepthroat

> Näköjään. Ja mikäs järjestely tuohon Forssaan on tullut, kun näkyy olevan liuta vaihtoyhteyksiä Urjalasta? No, varmaan ainakin Tampereen ja Turun väliä matkaavat kiittävät nopeampaa matka-aikaa kun ei tartte Forssan kautta enää kierrellä...


No toisekseen lienee kyse Urjalaa asemapaikanansa talvella pitävien kuljettajien työllistäminen koti nurkille kesäksi: Ei tarvitse maksaa ruokarahoja, matkakorvauksia yms., koska asemapaikkaakaan ei voi noin lyhyeksi ajaksi vaihtaa. Miten sitten lienee talvikaudella. Eli jatkuuko syöttö Forssaan omin voimin, vai alihankintana ?

----------


## tkp

Väinö Paunu OY täyttää 90v https://www.facebook.com/expressbus....type=3&theater

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä oikeastaan edes vaan "jonkin verran" vaan pokaa on välillä niinkin paljon että Masi sais hankkia lisää apupyöräbusseja.


Eikös Masi jäänyt hiljattain eläkkeelle? Nyt odotellaan, kenelle hän myy firmansa. Itse veikkaisin KA-konsernia.

----------


## kallio843

> Eikös Masi jäänyt hiljattain eläkkeelle? Nyt odotellaan, kenelle hän myy firmansa. Itse veikkaisin KA-konsernia.


En kyllä millään jaksa uskoa että Paunukin Koiviston alle päätyisi. Sukupolven vaihdos sen sijaan voisi olla luvassa. Matkustajia ilmeisesti on riittävästi ja uusia autoja on tullut. Masihan voi jäädä omistajaksi ja palkata toimarin ulkopuolelta jos omassa suvussa ei jatkajaa löydy.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:16 ----------

Paunun vt Toimitusjohtajana on aloittanut hiljattain Jarmo Paunu.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eikös Masi jäänyt hiljattain eläkkeelle? Nyt odotellaan, kenelle hän myy firmansa. Itse veikkaisin KA-konsernia.


Olisi KA-konsernilta kova yrityskauppatahti (helb, Onnibus), vaikka nykyään ilmeisesti irtoaa ns. helppoa rahaa joukkoliikenteen tuottamiseen. Toki potentiaalisten ostajienkin lista (halu/kyky) lienee aika lyhyt ja siinä listassa KA-konserni lienee ykkösvaihtoehto tai ainakin varma kakkonen. Silti en usko Väinö Paunu Oy:n olevan ainakaan välittömän lähitulevaisuuden kauppakohde vaikkakin pitkäaikainen toimitusjohtaja ja omistaja onkin eläköitynyt. Mutta eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun erehdyn.

----------


## Rehtori

> Olisi KA-konsernilta kova yrityskauppatahti (helb, Onnibus), vaikka nykyään ilmeisesti irtoaa ns. helppoa rahaa joukkoliikenteen tuottamiseen. Toki potentiaalisten ostajienkin lista (halu/kyky) lienee aika lyhyt ja siinä listassa KA-konserni lienee ykkösvaihtoehto tai ainakin varma kakkonen. Silti en usko Väinö Paunu Oy:n olevan ainakaan välittömän lähitulevaisuuden kauppakohde vaikkakin pitkäaikainen toimitusjohtaja ja omistaja onkin eläköitynyt. Mutta eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun erehdyn.


Riippunee varmastikin siitä, ovatko jälkeläiset halukkaita jatkamaan. Jos ovat, niin mahdollistaako taloudellinen tilanne yrityksen siirtämisen seuraavalle sukupolvelle. Perintöverotus on Suomessa irvokkaan hävytöntä ja se usein estää yrityksen siirron ja pakottaa myymään.

----------


## ATR

Pohjolan Liikenteen lopettaessa pikavuoronsa syntyvä tyhjiö täyttyy pieneltä osin myös Helsinki-Turku -välillä. Matkahuollon haku antaa 1.3.19 alkaen Paunulle lähdöt Turusta Helsinkiin 6.15 ja 13.00. Lähdöt Helsingistä Turkuun ovat 10.30 ja 16.30. Aikataulut ovat pääosin samat Pohjolan Liikenteellä.

----------


## rane

Toivotaan onnistumista, mutta muistetaan myös tämä:
"Martti Paunu ei ota kilpailijoiden liikkeisiin kantaa, mutta kuvailee linja-autoalalla yleensä olevan vaikeaa lanseerata liikennettä kokonaan uusille alueille,"

----------


## J_J

Näkyy Paunu "ottavan haltuunsa" Pohjolan Liikenteen vetäytymissektorista myös alkujaan Onni Vilkkaan perua olevan Kotka-Tampere-Kotka -vuoroparin. Eli 11.00 Kotkasta ja paluuvuoro 17:15 Tampereelta. Nämäkin löytyy MH:n aikatauluhausta 1.3. alkaen Paunun operoimina.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pohjolan Liikenteen lopettaessa pikavuoronsa syntyvä tyhjiö täyttyy pieneltä osin myös Helsinki-Turku -välillä. Matkahuollon haku antaa 1.3.19 alkaen Paunulle lähdöt Turusta Helsinkiin 6.15 ja 13.00. Lähdöt Helsingistä Turkuun ovat 10.30 ja 16.30. Aikataulut ovat pääosin samat Pohjolan Liikenteellä.


Pidän aikamoisena ihmeenä, jos noille löytyy matkustajia niin että ne kannattavat. Vaatisi tosi kovaa markkinointia tuoda ihmisten tietoisuuteen, että myös Paunu on yksi vaihtoehdoista Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Kun lähtöjä on suuntaansa vain kaksi päivässä, niin nekin jotka innostuvat katsomaan Paunua vaihtoehtona, pettyvät kun lähtöjä onkin noin vähän. Paunun kyytiin päätyy joitakin matkustajia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta, mutta niin päätyi Pohjolallekin, eivätkä hekään saaneet touhua kannattamaan.

----------


## eemeli113

> Näkyy Paunu "ottavan haltuunsa" Pohjolan Liikenteen vetäytymissektorista myös alkujaan Onni Vilkkaan perua olevan Kotka-Tampere-Kotka -vuoroparin. Eli 11.00 Kotkasta ja paluuvuoro 17:15 Tampereelta. Nämäkin löytyy MH:n aikatauluhausta 1.3. alkaen Paunun operoimina.


Mutta Paunulle alue ei ihan tuntematon ole, kun ne ajaa jo nyt yhtä Lahden vuoroparia Kotkaan saakka.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Paunun kyytiin päätyy joitakin matkustajia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta, mutta niin päätyi Pohjolallekin, eivätkä hekään saaneet touhua kannattamaan.


En suoraan väitä, että teoriassasi olisi kyseenalaistettavaa, mutta ilmeisesti Paunun ja Pohjolan Liikenteen ensisijaiset myyntikanavat eivät ole välttämättä yksi ja sama asia. Pohjolan pääasiallinen lippukauppa on hyvinkin voinut olla (ainakin siihen he selvästi ovat pyrkineet) heidän oma verkkokauppa, joka lienee hyvinkin läheistä sukua konsernin junapuolen sähköiselle kaupalle. Paunun kannalta merkittävin verkkokauppa taas on voinut olla juuri tämä MH:n ylläpitämä myyntikanava, johon yhtiö luottaa jatkossakin, niin perinteisillä markkina-alueilla kuin uusillakin reiteillä. Aika näyttää, miten asiakkaat valitsevat lipunmyyntikanavat ja bussivuorot kun verkkoon alkaa ilmestyä entistä enemmän kokonaisia matkaketjuja myyviä palveluntarjoajia. Joskus sekin aika varmasti koittaa, kun matkat ostetaan kokonaan muualta kuin operaattorien omilta tai toimialan yhteisiltä nettisivuilta. Itse en esimerkiksi hotellihuoneita ole varannut varmaan ainakaan 10 vuoteen hotellin omilta sivuilta vaan paljon suuremmista palveluista, joissa hintavertailu on yksinkertaisempaa ja valinta helpompaa. Liikennepalveluissa tällainen booking.com -tyyppinen verkkokauppa mahdollistaa paljon laajemmankin vertailun kuin vain sen, mitä itse palvelu (busseissa matkalippu) maksaa jollain matka(ketju)n yksittäisellä osalla ja onko bussissa tilaa.

Mutta myyntikanava itsessään ei ratkaise kaikkea. Paunu on onnistunut tekemään oikeita asioita oikealla tavalla päämarkkina-alueellaan ja siksi sillä näyttäisi menevän verrattain hyvin.

----------


## JT

> Pidän aikamoisena ihmeenä, jos noille löytyy matkustajia niin että ne kannattavat. Vaatisi tosi kovaa markkinointia tuoda ihmisten tietoisuuteen, että myös Paunu on yksi vaihtoehdoista Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Kun lähtöjä on suuntaansa vain kaksi päivässä, niin nekin jotka innostuvat katsomaan Paunua vaihtoehtona, pettyvät kun lähtöjä onkin noin vähän. Paunun kyytiin päätyy joitakin matkustajia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta, mutta niin päätyi Pohjolallekin, eivätkä hekään saaneet touhua kannattamaan.


Minusta tuntuu, että aika iso syy Pohjolan mahalaskuun oli se, että yhtiö myi Matkahuollon kautta lippunsa kalliimmalla kuin omilla verkkosivuillaan, jolloin se myös yleensä oli kallein vaihtoehto Matkahuollon myyntipalvelussa. Ja kun luultavasti harva osasi mennä Pohjolan omaan verkkokauppaan, niin Pohjolalle ei riittänyt tarpeeksi matkustajia kun suurempi joukko Matkahuollon myyntikanavassa kävijöitä valitsi halvemman vaihtoehdon. Tämä kävisi järkeen selitykseksi sille, miksi Vainio on yhä pelissä mukana kun se on tukeutunut pelkästään Matkahuollon tarjoamiin kanaviin ja hinnoittelee siellä riittävän hyvin.

Matkahuollon kautta lippuja ostaville lienee lopulta toisarvoista mitä bussin kyljessä lukee, joten mikäli Paunun hinnoittelu Hki - Turku -välillä on järkevää eikä liiaksi poikkea kilpailijoista, uskon, että heillekin riittää matkustajia. 16.30 Kampista jatkaa Turun satamaan, joten sillä voi olla lisäkysyntää.

----------


## Eppu

> Minusta tuntuu, että aika iso syy Pohjolan mahalaskuun oli se, että yhtiö myi Matkahuollon kautta lippunsa kalliimmalla kuin omilla verkkosivuillaan, jolloin se myös yleensä oli kallein vaihtoehto Matkahuollon myyntipalvelussa. Ja kun luultavasti harva osasi mennä Pohjolan omaan verkkokauppaan, niin Pohjolalle ei riittänyt tarpeeksi matkustajia kun suurempi joukko Matkahuollon myyntikanavassa kävijöitä valitsi halvemman vaihtoehdon. Tämä kävisi järkeen selitykseksi sille, miksi Vainio on yhä pelissä mukana kun se on tukeutunut pelkästään Matkahuollon tarjoamiin kanaviin ja hinnoittelee siellä riittävän hyvin.
> 
> Matkahuollon kautta lippuja ostaville lienee lopulta toisarvoista mitä bussin kyljessä lukee, joten mikäli Paunun hinnoittelu Hki - Turku -välillä on järkevää eikä liiaksi poikkea kilpailijoista, uskon, että heillekin riittää matkustajia. 16.30 Kampista jatkaa Turun satamaan, joten sillä voi olla lisäkysyntää.


Minäkin uskon että Paunun kyytiin löytyy matkustajia myös ykköstiellä. Kalusto ja palvelu ovat priimaa joten miksi ei. Ja jos kysyntää riittää niin jollain aikavälillä voisi vuoroja kenties tulla enemmänkin. Nämä pari uutta vuoroa vain tehostaa autokiertoja joten sikäli kyse on ihan järkevästä menettelystä jos ja kun autoja ei tarvitse tyhjän panttina seisottaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Pidän aikamoisena ihmeenä, jos noille löytyy matkustajia niin että ne kannattavat. Vaatisi tosi kovaa markkinointia tuoda ihmisten tietoisuuteen, että myös Paunu on yksi vaihtoehdoista Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Kun lähtöjä on suuntaansa vain kaksi päivässä, niin nekin jotka innostuvat katsomaan Paunua vaihtoehtona, pettyvät kun lähtöjä onkin noin vähän. Paunun kyytiin päätyy joitakin matkustajia Matkahuollon verkkokaupan kautta, mutta niin päätyi Pohjolallekin, eivätkä hekään saaneet touhua kannattamaan.


Vain yhtiö itse tietää, kuinka suuri merkitys verkkokaupalla on kaikista asiakkaista. Veikkaan silti sen olevan todella merkittävä, vaikka selvästi tässä kaksi vuoroa ovatkin kuin nakutettu työmatkaliikenteeseen. Asiakkaiden löytymyminen työmatkavuorojen ulkopuolella onkin sitten puhtaasti hinnoittelusta kiinni ja tässäkään Paunu ei ole toistaiseksi epäonnistunut, ainakaan mitä itse olen seurannut kaukoliikennettä. Sen sijaan kilpailijoita on kadonnut niin 3-tieltä kuin 9-tieltä (Pohjolan Liikenne ensin mainitusta ja Savonlinja molemmista).

Äkkiseltään Turun ja Helsingin välinen kuvio ei edes lisää autotarvetta, vaan sillä voi olla mahdollisuudet tehostaa sitä. Kotkan uusi vuoropari toki vie heti yhden auton enempi.

Mitä seuraavaksi... Helsingin ja Kotkan välille ei ole vieläkään ilmaantunut uutta korvaavaa liikennettä. Tänne tuskin Paunukaan vielä laajentaa. Siellä olisi kyllä tilaa temmeltää.

----------


## zige94

> Minusta tuntuu, että aika iso syy Pohjolan mahalaskuun oli se, että yhtiö myi Matkahuollon kautta lippunsa kalliimmalla kuin omilla verkkosivuillaan, jolloin se myös yleensä oli kallein vaihtoehto Matkahuollon myyntipalvelussa. Ja kun luultavasti harva osasi mennä Pohjolan omaan verkkokauppaan, niin Pohjolalle ei riittänyt tarpeeksi matkustajia kun suurempi joukko Matkahuollon myyntikanavassa kävijöitä valitsi halvemman vaihtoehdon. Tämä kävisi järkeen selitykseksi sille, miksi Vainio on yhä pelissä mukana kun se on tukeutunut pelkästään Matkahuollon tarjoamiin kanaviin ja hinnoittelee siellä riittävän hyvin.
> 
> Matkahuollon kautta lippuja ostaville lienee lopulta toisarvoista mitä bussin kyljessä lukee, joten mikäli Paunun hinnoittelu Hki - Turku -välillä on järkevää eikä liiaksi poikkea kilpailijoista, uskon, että heillekin riittää matkustajia. 16.30 Kampista jatkaa Turun satamaan, joten sillä voi olla lisäkysyntää.


Kyllä nuo MH kautta olevat liput on PL:llä ollut myös hyvän hintaisia, useasti jopa halvempia kuin Vainiolla. Vainion lentokenttä syötöt vetää todella hyvin porukkaa. Itse en voi liikesalaisuuksien vuoksi kommentoida kauppojen välisiä suhteita ja määriä, mutta tiettyjä päiviä & vuoroja kun PL omasta verkkokaupasta myytyjä lippuja enemmän kuin MH tai sitten myös toisinpäin. Keskimäärin PL verkkokaupasta kuitenkin enemmän ja mistään pienistä määristä ei kuitenkaan puhuta. Mikä sitten syynä ettei hyvillä matkustajamäärillä pärjätty? Vaikea itse sanoa...

Sinänsä ei ole merkitystä mitä logo auton kyljessä on. Ei ne asiakkaat sitä välttämättä katso, ellei lippua osteta juuri tietyltä liikennöitsijältä. Monet mieltävät kaikki autot "Matkahuolloksi, Matkahuollon lippu, pääset tällä kaikkiin autoihin tai seuraavaankin jos myöhästyin edellisestä, koska Matkahuollon lippu". Tajusitte varmaan pointin. Viikonloppu & satunnaismatkailijat katsovat ja ostavat Matkahuollon sivuilta itselleen sen sopivimman hinnan ja ajan perusteella & työmatkailijat sitten hyvän työmatkalinjan. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista nähdä miten nämä työmatkailijat jakaantuvat, kun joutuvat nyt ostamaan MH:n kortin tai kertalippuja. PL:n kausi- & sarjaliput olleet huomattavasti MH-taksoja halvemmat, joita moni pendelöijä onkin suosinut.

"Vuorossa käy Kelan koulumatkatuettu opiskelijaseutulippu, mutta eivät muut seutu-, kaupunki ja työmatkaliput." Mitä tämä sitten tarkoittaa? City-city MH-liput eivät toimisi vai lasketaanko noita työmatkalipuiksi?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mitä seuraavaksi... Helsingin ja Kotkan välille ei ole vieläkään ilmaantunut uutta korvaavaa liikennettä. Tänne tuskin Paunukaan vielä laajentaa. Siellä olisi kyllä tilaa temmeltää.


Tuota väliä itsekin katselin ja siellähän taisi olla aika suuri muutos 28.2.2019?
Jos oikein muistan niin nykyiset vuoromäärät 17/18 muuttuvat 6/5 eli putoavat kolmanneekseen entisestä.
Tässä lienee paikka jollekulle toimijalle "iskeä" vai iskeekö ELY-keskus ensin?

----------


## killerpop

> "Vuorossa käy Kelan koulumatkatuettu opiskelijaseutulippu, mutta eivät muut seutu-, kaupunki ja työmatkaliput." Mitä tämä sitten tarkoittaa? City-city MH-liput eivät toimisi vai lasketaanko noita työmatkalipuiksi?


Tarkoittaa sitä, että yhteiskunnan tukea ei saa lipputuotteissa olla. Käytännössä siis seutuliput ovat pannassa (vieläkö 1-tiellä edes sellaisia on, SaTuSa-lippu esim?).
CityCity ei ole yhteiskunnan millään tavalla tukema tuote. Se on juurikin työmatkaliikenteessä hyvä valinta, ainakin niin kauan kunnes tarjolla on selvästi halvempia kertalippuja netin kautta. Toisaalta, se antaa myös joustavuutta, ettei ole väkisin pakko kulkea määrätyllä vuorolla

----------


## zige94

> Tarkoittaa sitä, että yhteiskunnan tukea ei saa lipputuotteissa olla. Käytännössä siis seutuliput ovat pannassa (vieläkö 1-tiellä edes sellaisia on, SaTuSa-lippu esim?).
> CityCity ei ole yhteiskunnan millään tavalla tukema tuote. Se on juurikin työmatkaliikenteessä hyvä valinta, ainakin niin kauan kunnes tarjolla on selvästi halvempia kertalippuja netin kautta. Toisaalta, se antaa myös joustavuutta, ettei ole väkisin pakko kulkea määrätyllä vuorolla


SaTuSa-lippuja on vielä jonkun verran. Tosin ne tuskin tuolla Paunun vuorolla edes matkustaisivat. Tuo CityCityhän on kallis, 20 matkaa = 250 euroa. Eli käytännössä työmatkalaisilla (jos tekee töitä ma-pe) 4 viikon aikana olisi 40 matkaa, joka tekisi 500e. Vertailun kohteena 372,40 PL-kausilippu. Toki voi lähes mihin autoon vaan astua, eikä tarvi tiettyä liikennöitsijää käyttää CityCityllä.

Tuo Paunun vuorojen reitti on muuten hyvä (Uudenmaankadun/-tien ja Piispanristin kautta). Etenkin 06:25 vuorolle siltä reitiltä nousee paljon porukkaa kyytiin ja sen reitin matkustajat ovatkin eniten valitelleet kun työmatkat pitenee ja vaikeutuu. Nyt vaan Paunun pitää saada itsensä muiden tietoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös Masi jäänyt hiljattain eläkkeelle? Nyt odotellaan, kenelle hän myy firmansa.


Nyt kun Masin eläkkeelle jäännin syy on selvinnyt julkisuuteen, en odotakaan että hän myisi firmaansa. Piti vaan väistyä toimitusjohtajan paikalta, mutta eiköhän Masi jää aktiiviseksi hallituksen puheenjohtajaksi.

Aamulehti: Martti Paunulle tuomio törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta

----------


## iiko

> Nyt kun Masin eläkkeelle jäännin syy on selvinnyt julkisuuteen, en odotakaan että hän myisi firmaansa. Piti vaan väistyä toimitusjohtajan paikalta, mutta eiköhän Masi jää aktiiviseksi hallituksen puheenjohtajaksi.
> 
> Aamulehti: Martti Paunulle tuomio törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta


Jos promillemäärä oli lehdessä oikein, kyseessä ei todellakaan ole mikään amatöörijuoppo. Kellonaikakin on sellainen, että kuulostaisi herralla olevan alkoholiongelma...

----------


## MJG

> Jos promillemäärä oli lehdessä oikein, kyseessä ei todellakaan ole mikään amatöörijuoppo. Kellonaikakin on sellainen, että kuulostaisi herralla olevan alkoholiongelma...


Joo-o. 2,71 promillea on sen verran kova lukema, että perusamatööri olisi haudassa. Ja jos 2,71 päällä kuvittelee olevansa ajokunnossa, asiat ovat aika huonosti.

----------


## Multsun poika

Noita "luulin, että olen ajokunnossa.." -tapauksia on aika paljon. Tuo lukema on kyllä sen verran kova, että meriselitys kolisee onttouttaan.

Niin tai näin, Paunun maine sai kolhun. Se ei ole tietenkään muun henkilöstön vika. 

Tiedottiko Paunu tästä oma-aloitteisesti vai kaivoiko Aamulehti tämän käräjäoikeuden pöytäkirjoista?

Joskus olisi hyvä itse nostaa käsi pystyyn ja sanoa, että "mokasin". Se antaisi katumukselle hiukan uskottavammat puitteet.

----------


## rane

Minusta kyllä 66-vuotias voi aivan hyvin jäädä eläkeläiseksi, ilman meidän spekulointejamme syystä, varsinkin kun siihen on varaa. En sukua tunne, mutta oletan Jarmo Paunun olevan Martin veli, ja hänkin täyttää parin viikon kuluttua 60 vuotta, joten eläkeikä hänelläkin on lähellä. Ken elää, hän näkee mitä sitten.

----------


## Rebiaf

> oletan Jarmo Paunun olevan Martin veli


Minäkin oletin kun olin yhtiössä töissä, mutta myöhemmin kävi ilmi, että Jarmo on veljenpoika.

----------


## deepthroat

Paunulle on hankittu kolme kappaletta Scania K440 6X2 OmniExpress 360 autoa vuosimalliltaan 2013 alkuperältään Saksan Postbusseja. Lienevät talon ensimmäiset pikavuoro Scaniat, jotka eivät ole tulleet yrityskauppojen myötä pl. tuo 1980-luvun alussa kokeilussa ollut Ajokki 6000 Scania K112.

----------


## Star 701

> Paunulle on hankittu kolme kappaletta Scania K440 6X2 OmniExpress 360 autoa vuosimalliltaan 2013 alkuperältään Saksan Postbusseja. Lienevät talon ensimmäiset pikavuoro Scaniat, jotka eivät ole tulleet yrityskauppojen myötä pl. tuo 1980-luvun alussa kokeilussa ollut Ajokki 6000 Scania K112.


Tulevatko EB-väreihin, vai Paunun omaan väritykseen? Nuo liennee reilut 60-paikkaisia, joten olisikohan noita lisäksi tarkoitus käyttää Tilausajoissa ja ruuhkaisimmissa lähdöissä..

----------


## deepthroat

> Tulevatko EB-väreihin, vai Paunun omaan väritykseen? Nuo liennee reilut 60-paikkaisia, joten olisikohan noita lisäksi tarkoitus käyttää Tilausajoissa ja ruuhkaisimmissa lähdöissä..


Eiköhän nuo EB-väreihin mene ja sijoittunee Tampere-Helsinki, Helsinki-Turku linjoille.

----------


## Eppu

> Paunulle on hankittu kolme kappaletta Scania K440 6X2 OmniExpress 360 autoa vuosimalliltaan 2013 alkuperältään Saksan Postbusseja.


Ovat erittäin tervetulleita nämä autot. Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä riittää asiakkaita sen verran että aika monessa vuorossa ei ihan lyhyempi auto riitä läheskään aina. Vastaavalla paikkamäärällä varustettuja autoja saisi olla enemmänkin. Toivottavasti tulevissa hankinnoissa niitä tulee lisää.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Viestiketjussa mainittiin asia, jota ei ollut vielä mainittu aiemmin eli Paunu tuo ExpressBus brändin takaisin 1-tielle 1.3.2019 alkaen.

https://www.paunu.fi/lisaa/ajankohta...palaa-1-tielle

----------


## deepthroat

> Ovat erittäin tervetulleita nämä autot. Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä riittää asiakkaita sen verran että aika monessa vuorossa ei ihan lyhyempi auto riitä läheskään aina. Vastaavalla paikkamäärällä varustettuja autoja saisi olla enemmänkin. Toivottavasti tulevissa hankinnoissa niitä tulee lisää.


Aivan. Vaikka nuo etuosaltaan 1+2 penkitetyt autot Paunulla ovatkin matkustus mukavuudeltaan ja tiloiltaan aivan omaa luokkaansa, niin kalliiksihan kymmenen matkustajan vuoksi matkan varrelta otettu tupla-autokin tulee...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Paunun tappiot jatkuvat tällä kertaa pidemmän matkan puolella, sillä Valkeakosken Liikenteen FB-sivulla kerrotaan seuraavaa:

Valkeakosken Liikenne voitti tarjouskilpailun, joka koskee liikennöintiä Mänttä-Orivesi-Tampere ja 95X Orivesi-Tampere -reiteillä. Alamme liikennöidä reiteillä ensi syksynä, kun joukkoliikenteessä siirrytään talviaikoihin.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailutusten seurauksena tulevana kesänä Länsilinjat kasvaa automäärältään Paunua suuremmaksi ja vie Pirkanmaan suurimman bussifirman tittelin (TKL kun ei ole varsinaisesti firma).

----------


## kalle.

> Kilpailutusten seurauksena tulevana kesänä Länsilinjat kasvaa automäärältään Paunua suuremmaksi ja vie Pirkanmaan suurimman bussifirman tittelin (TKL kun ei ole varsinaisesti firma).


Liikevaihdon puolesta LL taitaa olla jo jonkun vuoden ollut TKL:ää suurempi ja jos mukaan lasketaan myös pikkubussit niin automäärältääkin taitaa mennä TKL:nkin ohi kesän aikana.

----------


## killerpop

> Kilpailutusten seurauksena tulevana kesänä Länsilinjat kasvaa automäärältään Paunua suuremmaksi ja vie Pirkanmaan suurimman bussifirman tittelin (TKL kun ei ole varsinaisesti firma).


Jotta vertailu olisi vielä hankalampaa tai mielekkäämpää, Länsilinjojen kalustosta osa pysyttelee tiukasti toisten maakuntien puolella, Varsinais-Suomessa, Keski-Suomessa, Satakunnassa ja Kanta-Hämeessä. Paunulla sen sijaan ei ymmärtääkseni ole mitään sellaista reittiä, mikä ei kulkisi Pirkanmaan kautta.

----------


## eemeli113

> Paunulla sen sijaan ei ymmärtääkseni ole mitään sellaista reittiä, mikä ei kulkisi Pirkanmaan kautta.


Mistä kohdin Helsinki-Turku-linja kulkee Pirkanmaan maakunnan alueella?

----------


## killerpop

> Mistä kohdin Helsinki-Turku-linja kulkee Pirkanmaan maakunnan alueella?


Kaikki vuorot olivat TampereHelsinki vuorojen latvoja ja samaa autokiertoa. Niiden ajo lakkasi muutenkin 5.4.2020.

----------


## eemeli113

> Niiden ajo lakkasi muutenkin 5.4.2020.


Mulle uus tieto. Lakkautettiinko ne kokonaan vai jäivätkö koronatauolle?

----------


## killerpop

> Mulle uus tieto. Lakkautettiinko ne kokonaan vai jäivätkö koronatauolle?


Vähintäänkin koronatauolle. Eipä nykyinen autokiertokaan tukisi yhdenkään noiden ajamista. Mahtaako päämajassakaan olla näiden latvojen paluusta visiota, varmaan paljolti näyttää se, kuinka nopeasti kaukoliikennekenttä palaa edes puoliteholle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jotta vertailu olisi vielä hankalampaa tai mielekkäämpää, Länsilinjojen kalustosta osa pysyttelee tiukasti toisten maakuntien puolella, Varsinais-Suomessa, Keski-Suomessa, Satakunnassa ja Kanta-Hämeessä.


Bussiharrastajilla - allekirjoittanut mukaan lukien - on ollut pitkään tapana tehdä kaikenlaisia vertailuja ihan huvin ja ennen muuta harrastuksen vuoksi. Harrastajien vertailuissa tutkitaan usein juuri sitä, millä toimijalla on eniten kalustoa (esim. ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin tietoihin pohjautuen) liikennekäytössä. Voi myös tutkia, paljonko toimijoilla on suunniteltua liikennettä jollain tietyllä liikennöintialueella. Osa harrastajista karsii pienkaluston pois, koska heitä pikkubussit eivät yksinkertaisesti kiinnosta. Mutta vertailuja voi tehdä muunkinlaisia. Liikevaihto on yksi mittari, ajetut kilometrit voisi olla myös yksi mittari, mutta ajosuoritteiden tarkkoihin tietoihin ei kuka vain pääse helposti käsiksi (toimintakertomuksista tosin usein saa osviittaa näihinkin tietoihin). Henkilökunnan määräkin voisi kiinnostaa jotakin.

Osalla liikennöitsijöistä markkinaehtoinen linjaliikenne + tilausajot ovat normaaliaikoina sitoneet kalustoa todella paljon. Jollain toisella, jota kuitenkin verrataan ensin mainittuihin, taas TVV-liikenne on lähes ainoa liiketoiminnan haara. TVV-vetoisella liikennöitsijällä case covid-19 ei ole alentanut aktiivisen kaluston määrää lähellekään siinä määrin, kuin markkinaehtoisesti toimivan liikennöitsijän kohdalla. Tilausajopuoli on käytännössä seissyt reilun parin viimeisen kuukauden aikana. Seisovien autojen ja lomautetun henkilökunnan määriä voi toki aina verrata aktiivisiin vastaaviin, mutta mitä johtopäätöksiä sellaisista tiedoista voi vetää...? Mutta todellakin, harrastusvetoiset vertailut ovat vapaa-ajan viihteeseen verrattavaa toimintaa, ja eiköhän sillekin löydy tilaa.  :Cool:

----------


## Eppu

> varmaan paljolti näyttää se, kuinka nopeasti kaukoliikennekenttä palaa edes puoliteholle.


Ja mille tasolle se palaa ylipäätään. Varsin tuhoisaa ollut tämä aika koko alalle, ja toki monille muillekin.

----------


## rane

> Nyt kun Masin eläkkeelle jäännin syy on selvinnyt julkisuuteen, en odotakaan että hän myisi firmaansa. Piti vaan väistyä toimitusjohtajan paikalta, mutta eiköhän Masi jää aktiiviseksi hallituksen puheenjohtajaksi.
> 
> Aamulehti: Martti Paunulle tuomio törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta


Lyhyeksi jäi Martin eläkeläisaika, huomasin katsellessani 2019 tilinpäätöstä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Mulle uus tieto. Lakkautettiinko ne kokonaan vai jäivätkö koronatauolle?


10.8 alkaen Paunu jälleen alkaa ajamaan Helsinki Turku pikavuoroja.

----------


## rane

Aika olemattomiin kuihtui Paunun pikavuoroliikenne tämän viikon (1/2021) alusta alkaen.

----------


## Star 701

> Aika olemattomiin kuihtui Paunun pikavuoroliikenne tämän viikon (1/2021) alusta alkaen.


Kyllä valitettavasti..  :Sad:  Liikennettähän oli kait jo supistettu viimevuoden puolella, mutta nyt sitten vähennettiin liikennettä entisestään. Aiemminhan Jyväskylässä Paunun autot olivat yötä Matkakeskuksen parkissa, mutta nyt näyttää sekin autiolta kun tuo Jyväskylän yöpyminen jäi pois.  

Mutta voi mennä hetki, ennenkuin tilanne palautuu takaisin normaaliksi, jos palautuu...

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä valitettavasti..  Liikennettähän oli kait jo supistettu viimevuoden puolella, mutta nyt sitten vähennettiin liikennettä entisestään. Aiemminhan Jyväskylässä Paunun autot olivat yötä Matkakeskuksen parkissa, mutta nyt näyttää sekin autiolta kun tuo Jyväskylän yöpyminen jäi pois.  
> 
> Mutta voi mennä hetki, ennenkuin tilanne palautuu takaisin normaaliksi, jos palautuu...


TampereJyväskyläTampere taisi olla suurin kärsijä. Mutta kun kenenkään ei pitäisi kulkea, jos ylempien tahojen ohjeistuksia kuunnellaan.

75% taisi niistäkin harvoista vuoroista sulaa 4.1. alkaen.

Hiihtolomalla sitten varmaan ollaankin ihmeissään, miten Himokselle pääsee, jos pääsee.

Tokkopa kuitenkaan kaukoliikenteen matkat elpyy ennen pääsiäistä. Saapa nähdä.

----------


## Eppu

> TampereJyväskyläTampere taisi olla suurin kärsijä. Mutta kun kenenkään ei pitäisi kulkea, jos ylempien tahojen ohjeistuksia kuunnellaan.
> 
> 75% taisi niistäkin harvoista vuoroista sulaa 4.1. alkaen.
> 
> Hiihtolomalla sitten varmaan ollaankin ihmeissään, miten Himokselle pääsee, jos pääsee.
> 
> Tokkopa kuitenkaan kaukoliikenteen matkat elpyy ennen pääsiäistä. Saapa nähdä.


Mikähän lie sitten monen pikavuoroauton kohtalo? Ainakin teli-volvot ovat kaikki olleet seisomassa ja moni muu auto. Liekö teli-scaniat nyt menneet myös? Aktiivipalveluksessa taitaa näillä vuoromäärillä olla ainoastaan B8R-volvoja? Joitakin autoja on toki myyty ja jotenkin on sellainen kutina että vanhemmasta päästä edelleen poistuu. Kun en usko että samalle volyymille liikenne palaa pitkiin aikoihin, oikeastaan muutamaan vuoteen. Kuten sanottua, saa nähdä...

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun en usko että samalle volyymille liikenne palaa pitkiin aikoihin, oikeastaan muutamaan vuoteen.


Ja sitten kun palataan, yrittää moni firma varmaan markkinoiden uusjakoa. Ne keltä löytyy käteistä voi koronan hellittäessä ajaa jonkin aikaa tappiollakin laajaa tarjontaa, jolloin ne saavat ajettua muut pois markkinoilta. Paunu ei näyttäisi kuuluvan ensiksi mainittuun joukkoon.

VR ainakin ajaa liikennettä nytkin aika isolla volyymilla ja selvästi tahtotilana on painaa bussien pikavuoroliikenne takaisin sinne marginaaliin, missä se oli ennen vuotta 2014.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Paljonko suurin piirtein Paunun kaikkiin ajoihin tarvittava automäärä on nyt, ja paljonko se oli ennen koronaa?

----------


## John

Tampere-Jyväskylä-Tampere välillä vuorojen karsinta koronan vuoksi on todella hurja. Ennen koronaa Jyväskylästä oli arkisin 11 lähtöä. Viime syksynä oli 4 lähtöä. Ja nyt 4.1. alkaen vain 1 lähtö. Melko rankkaa on varmaan vähennys ollut myös Tampreelta Helsinkiin ja Turkuun. Pessimisti voisi ajatella, että mahtaako tilanne muuttua enää täysin samaksi kuin ennen koronaa koko pikavuoroliikenteessä. Junat kuitenkin edelleen kulkevat melko hyvällä tarjonnalla, joten viekö juna markkinoita niillä reiteillä, missä juna tarjoaa vaihtoehdon. Ja Paunun reiteillä pääosilla juna on vaihtoehto.

----------


## rane

Huomasin juuri, että Martti Paunu täytti tänään 68 vuotta.
Itse huomenna 69 v.

----------


## Resiina

> Huomasin juuri, että Martti Paunu täytti tänään 68 vuotta.
> Itse huomenna 69 v.


Paljon onnea molemmille 🥳

----------


## kuukanko

Martti Paunu toistamiseen syytteeseen törkeästä rattijuopumuksesta. Iltalehden uutinen

----------


## Rebiaf

Kylläpä ovat todellisen arkistokuvan löytäneet tuohon juttuun. Vanha scala vielä yhtiön omissa väreissä ja omalla linjalla. Muistan kyllä miten Masi minulle joskus paasasi siitä kuinka pilaan firman imagoa huonolla palvelullani.  :Laughing:  Ainakin ajan aina selvänä jos ei muuta.

----------


## Star 701

> Kylläpä ovat todellisen arkistokuvan löytäneet tuohon juttuun. Vanha scala vielä yhtiön omissa väreissä ja omalla linjalla. Muistan kyllä miten Masi minulle joskus paasasi siitä kuinka pilaan firman imagoa huonolla palvelullani.  Ainakin ajan aina selvänä jos ei muuta.


Eiköhän herra toimitusjohtaja osaa pilata tuon firman imagon omalla törttöilyllään..  :Laughing:  Kovasti kyllä uutisessa väittää olevansa eläkeläinen, mutta yritysrekisterin tiedot kertovat muuta..  :Very Happy:

----------


## canis lupus

Tuskinpa herra Paunu itse kuljettajana toimii niin ei paljoa imago siitä kärsi. Firmassa kuin firmassa aina täysi nollatoleranssi kun ajoon lähdetään tai edes ollaan varikkoalueella

----------


## tkp

Kyllähän varsinkin tilausajopuolella tuollainen törttöily karsii isot yritysasiakkaat. Kilpailutetussa paikallis/linjaliikenteessä ei käytännössä vaikuta mihinkään

----------


## deepthroat

Paunulta pikavuorokalustosta numero 47 ERF-926 myyty O.Mäntylälle pari viikkoa sitten.

----------


## vaajy

Hei.

Kävin just Turussa Väinö Paunu Oy:llä Tampereelta ja oli niin tyhjä auto, että mahtaako kannattaa. Takaisin illalla vain muutama matkustaja.

Paikallisliikenteessä menee huonosti heillä. Onko kohta koko Paunua?

----------


## vaajy

Tuossa oli aiemmin maininta, että Paunun pikavuoro Jyväskylään olisi menettänyt entisen ajan palvelutasonsa.

Näin nähtävästi kävi myös Lahden pikavuorolle Tampereelta.



Ei paljoa tarvitse enää Lahteen kulkea ainakaan työasioissa...

----------


## Rebiaf

> Onko kohta koko Paunua?


Tuskin on. Alkoholisoitunut toimitusjohtaja ei ole vähääkään kiinnostunut kehittämään yhtiön toimintaa vaan haikailee menneiden aikojen ja yksinoikeuksien perään.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuskin on. Alkoholisoitunut toimitusjohtaja ei ole vähääkään kiinnostunut kehittämään yhtiön toimintaa vaan haikailee menneiden aikojen ja yksinoikeuksien perään.


Eli Paunun tilanne lähestyy koko ajan loppua? koska Paunun viimeiset sopparit pitäisi päättyä mikäli ne ei enää osallistu mihinkään? noh, sit ainakin käytettyjä hyvänkuntoisia autoja piisaa. Ja kuljettajat löytää varmasti uusia työpaikkoja (paikallisliikenteessä) TKL:ltä, Länäriltä, PirTililtä sekä kesästä lähtien myös Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Ja kaukoliikenteessä sitten Onnibussilta ja muilta vastaavilta...

----------


## laurira

Punu johtaa tukitilastoa 

"Pirkanmaalaisista yrityksistä valtion koronatukea on saanut eniten linja-autoyhtiö Väinö Paunu oy, selviää Valtiokonttorin tilastosta. Se on saanut tukea yhteensä 2,3 miljoonaa euroa. Yritys on hakenut tukea kaikilla viidellä tukikierroksella."

https://www.aamulehti.fi/talous/art-2000008525954.html

----------


## Eppu

> Eli Paunun tilanne lähestyy koko ajan loppua? koska Paunun viimeiset sopparit pitäisi päättyä mikäli ne ei enää osallistu mihinkään? noh, sit ainakin käytettyjä hyvänkuntoisia autoja piisaa.


Linjan 8 ajot päättyvän ensi kesänä, linja 70 seuraavana. Jäljellä on sen jälkeen enää linjat 6 ja 27,jotka päättyvät viimeistään 2025.
Spekuloisin että ensi kesänä poistuu aika paljon kalustoa, ainakin #55,60,93,122,123,125-129,136-139,164-172. Myöskään autoille 116-118, 150,151,153,154 ja mahdollisesti uudemmillekaan 8700-teleille ei välttämättä riitä enää hommia tienaamassa. Lisäksi on nämä citeat 72-74, ne varmaan menisivät vielä kaupaksi kun ovat hieman uudempia. 
Ja mikä lie sitten monien pikavuorovaunujen kohtalo? Eiköhän niistäkin kannattaisi pitkän päälle eroon päästä, kun entiseen liikennöintivolyymiin tuskin on paluuta...

Hämmentävän raju pudotus kieltämättä tällä perinteikkäällä pirkanmaalaisella firmalla... 🙁

----------


## tkp

> Linjan 8 ajot päättyvän ensi kesänä, linja 70 seuraavana. Jäljellä on sen jälkeen enää linjat 6 ja 27,jotka päättyvät viimeistään 2025.


LIsäksi jää vielä Sahalahden ja Kuhmoisten suunnan liikenne 41/42/49

----------


## vaajy

> Eli Paunun tilanne lähestyy koko ajan loppua? koska Paunun viimeiset sopparit pitäisi päättyä mikäli ne ei enää osallistu mihinkään? noh, sit ainakin käytettyjä hyvänkuntoisia autoja piisaa. Ja kuljettajat löytää varmasti uusia työpaikkoja (paikallisliikenteessä) TKL:ltä, Länäriltä, PirTililtä sekä kesästä lähtien myös Pohjolan Liikenteeltä. Ja kaukoliikenteessä sitten Onnibussilta ja muilta vastaavilta...


Kyllä Väinö Paunu Oy kilpailuun osallistuu, se ei vain tule valituksi.

Myös Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy:n tilanne surullista katsottavaa, osallistuvat kilpailuun, mutta eivät voita niitä. Se, miksi se ei tule valituksi, tuskin johdu Martti Paunun känniajeluista.

Se suurin syy on varmaan firman taloustilanteessa, joka ei kovin nättiä katseltavaa ole, mutta siihen toki joku toinen toimitusjohtaja olisi reagoinut varmaan paremmin.

Busseja on Paunulta mennyt jo, mm. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:lle, joka aika paljon Paunun reittejä voittanutkin halpuudellaan. Palvelun kanssa sillä ei aina ole tekemistä.

Eniten harmittaa ne kuljettajat, jotka tekevät töitään esim. linjalla 8 tietäen että lomautus tulee tai monoa, kun kesäkuun jälkeen ei ole mitään työtä enää, jota tehdä.  :Icon Frown: 

Pirkkalan varikko Paunulta vuokrataan tai myydään Pirtilille, jossa sen auto on tälläkin hetkellä vuokralla.

https://www.puheenaiheet.fi/uutiset/...kolmenkulmaan/

Nokialla pirtil päätti rakennuttaa oman varikon, sekin on Paunun aluetta, jonka varikko vielä toimii vaikka liikennettä paljoa olekaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eniten harmittaa ne kuljettajat, jotka tekevät töitään esim. linjalla 8 tietäen että lomautus tulee tai monoa, kun kesäkuun jälkeen ei ole mitään työtä enää, jota tehdä.


Ootko varma ettei kesäkuussa aloittavalla Pohjolan liikenteellä olisi tarjota töitä entisille Paunulaisille, kun ymmärtääkseni ne on just Paunun linjat jotka siirtyy Pohjolan haltuun? ite ainakin uskon että hyvin monet, ehkä jopa suurin osa Pohjolan liikenteen Tampereen kuljettajista ovat Paunulta tuttuja naamoja joilla pelkästään työasu on eri.

----------


## tkp

Pohjolan liikenne tulee kesäkuun alusta tarvitsemaan kaikki kuljettajat ketä se vaan saa palkattua, eikä varmaan riitäkään.

----------


## VHi

> Kyllä Väinö Paunu Oy kilpailuun osallistuu, se ei vain tule valituksi.
> 
> Myös Länsilinjat Liikenne Oy:n tilanne surullista katsottavaa, osallistuvat kilpailuun, mutta eivät voita niitä. Se, miksi se ei tule valituksi, tuskin johdu Martti Paunun känniajeluista.
> 
> Se suurin syy on varmaan firman taloustilanteessa, joka ei kovin nättiä katseltavaa ole, mutta siihen toki joku toinen toimitusjohtaja olisi reagoinut varmaan paremmin.
> 
> Busseja on Paunulta mennyt jo, mm. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:lle, joka aika paljon Paunun reittejä voittanutkin halpuudellaan. Palvelun kanssa sillä ei aina ole tekemistä.
> 
> Eniten harmittaa ne kuljettajat, jotka tekevät töitään esim. linjalla 8 tietäen että lomautus tulee tai monoa, kun kesäkuun jälkeen ei ole mitään työtä enää, jota tehdä. 
> ...



Kyllä Paunulla on niitä kilpailutuksia jäänyt välistäkin, että eivät ole edes jättäneet tarjouksia. Kummallisesti on hanskat tippuneet käsistä tyystin. Paunun osalta näyttäisi minun silmään siltä, että firma ajetaan alas ja omaisuus myydään ja sitten jäädään eläkkeelle. Omaisuutta Paunulla kuitenkin pitäisi olla, varikot on ihan hyvillä sijainneilla ja liekö vielä se asuntokin Helsingissä Simonkadulla, vai missä se kuljettajien taukotupa olikaan.

Valkeakosken Liikenne valtasi Paunun jättämän tyhjiön kolmostiellä. Ei varmasti mikään rahasampo, mutta Valkeakosken Liikenne oli samassa tilanteessa kuin Paunu, eli autoja ja kuljettajia jouten, toinen teki jotain, toinen ei mitään. En jaksa uskoa, että Paunun talous olisi niin kuralla, etteivät esimerkiksi leasing-autoja saisi siinä missä esim. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne.

Länsilinjat on toiminut aktiivisesti ja kun ovat huomanneet, että eivät pysty voittamaan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen tarjouksia (usein ei kyllä ole paljosta ollut kiinni), ovat alkaneet "valtaamaan" liikennettä muilta alueilta, kuten Hämeenlinnasta yms. Se on yksi taktiikka ja ainakaan liiketuloksen perusteella ei mitenkään väärä. Ainakin firman toiminta jatkuu ja kuljettajille työtä.

----------


## vaajy

> Kyllä Paunulla on niitä kilpailutuksia jäänyt välistäkin, että eivät ole edes jättäneet tarjouksia. Kummallisesti on hanskat tippuneet käsistä tyystin. Paunun osalta näyttäisi minun silmään siltä, että firma ajetaan alas ja omaisuus myydään ja sitten jäädään eläkkeelle. Omaisuutta Paunulla kuitenkin pitäisi olla, varikot on ihan hyvillä sijainneilla ja liekö vielä se asuntokin Helsingissä Simonkadulla, vai missä se kuljettajien taukotupa olikaan.
> 
> Valkeakosken Liikenne valtasi Paunun jättämän tyhjiön kolmostiellä. Ei varmasti mikään rahasampo, mutta Valkeakosken Liikenne oli samassa tilanteessa kuin Paunu, eli autoja ja kuljettajia jouten, toinen teki jotain, toinen ei mitään. En jaksa uskoa, että Paunun talous olisi niin kuralla, etteivät esimerkiksi leasing-autoja saisi siinä missä esim. Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne.
> 
> Länsilinjat on toiminut aktiivisesti ja kun ovat huomanneet, että eivät pysty voittamaan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen tarjouksia (usein ei kyllä ole paljosta ollut kiinni), ovat alkaneet "valtaamaan" liikennettä muilta alueilta, kuten Hämeenlinnasta yms. Se on yksi taktiikka ja ainakaan liiketuloksen perusteella ei mitenkään väärä. Ainakin firman toiminta jatkuu ja kuljettajille työtä.


Se olisi kyllä mahdollista, että on heitetty pyyhkeet kehään.

En pidä tuota Länsilinjan ratkaisua kovin hyvänä, enimmäkseen rohkeana, koska kilpailutuksen takia voi mennä niin että seuraavalla kierroksella mitään eivät saa enää. Silloin esinm. tuolla Jyväskylässä liikenne on lopetettava.

Hyvä kuitenkin että uskaltavat tähän ryhtyä, etteivät Nobinat ja muut isot valtaa kadut.

Paunu on perinteikäs firma, olisi todella harmi jos se loppuisi. Mutta kun tarkemmin miettii, niin tuskin sillä ole ostajaa.
Korkeintaan kalusto menee kaupan, firman kuka vain pystyy perustamaan, eikä toisaalta tarvitse kärsiä rattijuoppo-ex-toimitusjohtajan maineesta.

Sekin varmaan parantaisi tilannetta, jos niitä vuoroja uskallettaisiin ajaa.

----------


## vaajy

Ei hassumpi idea lähteä Turkuun.



Väinö Paunu Oy, bussi numero 78.

Luurit lataukseen, vettä kurkusta alas ja musiikkia korviin ilmaisella Wifillä.

10,50 euroa Tampereelta, nettilippu.

Vahva suositus. Ilmainen paikkavaraus. Yksityinen penkkikik vielä, ei viereispenkkiä käytävän alkuriveillä.

----------


## tlajunen

> ilmaisella Wifillä.


Onkohan tilastoja siitä, kuinka moni matkustaja oikeasti käyttää wifiä oman mobiilidatansa sijaan? Nykyään monilla turisteillakin roaming-hinnat ovat kohtuulliset.

----------


## vaajy

> Onkohan tilastoja siitä, kuinka moni matkustaja oikeasti käyttää wifiä oman mobiilidatansa sijaan? Nykyään monilla turisteillakin roaming-hinnat ovat kohtuulliset.


Tuskin kovinkaan moni.

Tuollainen lippuun kuuluva Wifi on kuitenkin hyvä etu, koska näin minun ei tarvitse maksaa ylihinnoitelluista liittymistä järjettömällä nopeudella.

Silloin kun haluaa matka-aikaa tappaa, sen pari tuntia, on hyvä että Paunu tarjoaa nopeamman netin YouTubeen.

Viimeksi kellotin 21 megaa sillä Tampereen ja Loimaan välissä, riitti täysin YouTubeen.

Bussissa oli myös tuoteautomaatti, sekä Aamulehti, mutta siinä automaatissa oli ainoastaan vettä. Maksaa euron kaiketi nykyään.

Paluussa auto vaihtui ja se oli Paunun #28. Kuskina oli tuttu nainen Nyssestä, jotkut ajavat sekä Nysseä että pikavuoroja.

Nettiliput ovat hiukan kallistuneet aiemmasta, sillä esimerkiksi marraskuussa 2021 menopaluu Tampereelta Turkuun kustansi 16,60. Eli 8,30 euroa suuntaan vrt. 10,50/suunta eli 21,00 kaikkiaan nykyään.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuskin kovinkaan moni.
> 
> Paluussa auto vaihtui ja se oli Paunun #28. Kuskina oli tuttu nainen Nyssestä, jotkut ajavat sekä Nysseä että pikavuoroja.


Kuulostaa muuten todella oivalta ratkaisulta jos Paunulla kuljettajalla on mahdollisuus ajaa sekä kaupunki- että kaukoliikennettä jos niin haluaa. Se antaa ainakin vaihtelua työssä ja tekee linja-autonkuljettajan työstä vielä monipuolisempaa. Löytyykö tämä sama hieno mahdollisuus myös Länsilinjoilta, eli saattaako myös Länsilinjojen ExpressBusseissa nähdä Nysse-liikenteestä tuttuja kasvoja?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Kuulostaa muuten todella oivalta ratkaisulta jos Paunulla kuljettajalla on mahdollisuus ajaa sekä kaupunki- että kaukoliikennettä jos niin haluaa. Se antaa ainakin vaihtelua työssä ja tekee linja-autonkuljettajan työstä vielä monipuolisempaa. Löytyykö tämä sama hieno mahdollisuus myös Länsilinjoilta, eli saattaako myös Länsilinjojen ExpressBusseissa nähdä Nysse-liikenteestä tuttuja kasvoja?


Kyllä. Varsinkin ennen, kun kaukoliikennettä oli enemmän ja sitä ajettiin Sarankulmasta käsin enemmän oli tämä kuljettajien määrä suurempi. Toisaalta tällä hetkellä "maakunnasta" ajavat eb-kuljettajat eivät aja nysse liikennettä, toisin oli aikana ennen koronaa.

----------


## killerpop

> Onkohan tilastoja siitä, kuinka moni matkustaja oikeasti käyttää wifiä oman mobiilidatansa sijaan?


Todennäköisesti aika harva, mutta toisaalta edelleen on kannettavia tietokoneita ja sim-kortittomia tablettejakin. Silloin tuo kulkuvälineen tarjoama wlan kyllä on hyvä etu. Ennen korona-aikaa tuli reissattua työmatkoilla paljon Hesassa ja sillon läppäriä tuli hyödynnettyä juuri auton verkossa. Omia mobiiliyhteyksiä kun voi jakaa, niin tärkeämpi asia itselle ainaki oli 230V-pistorasiat.

----------


## vaajy

> Kyllä. Varsinkin ennen, kun kaukoliikennettä oli enemmän ja sitä ajettiin Sarankulmasta käsin enemmän oli tämä kuljettajien määrä suurempi. Toisaalta tällä hetkellä "maakunnasta" ajavat eb-kuljettajat eivät aja nysse liikennettä, toisin oli aikana ennen koronaa.


Hei,

Kyllä Paunulla edelleen ajetaan kuljettajien toimesta molempia.

Länsilinjoista ei tietoa, kun en LL pikavuoroja/busseja käytä säännöllisesti.

Esim. kun matkailin Turusta kotiin pikavuorolla EB/Paunu, niin oli sama kuljettaja, joka oli vähän aikaa sitten Nyssessä linjalla 8 yövuorossa.

Lisäksi astetta tutumpi Mats ajaa mm. sitä vuoroa, Helsinkiin tai Lahteen ja usein Nysseä (linjaa 10, 8 ja muita).

Mats ajoi ennen pelkästään Tampere-Helsinki-väliä, mutta kun tarjonta laski ihan minimiin, niin joutui ottamaan muitakin pikavuoroja ja Nysse-liikennettä.

Sen myös tiedän, että kaikkia kuljettajia ei pakoteta Nysseen tai Nyssestä pikavuoroon.

Olen lisäksi kuullut, että kyseinen Mats vaihtaisi OnniBus.comille lähiaikoina, mutta tästä en olisi varma. Kai sieltä vähän kaikki vaihtaa mihin pystyvät ennen kuin firma kaatuu.

Muutama Paunun kuljettaja ei ole koskaan ajanut muuta kuin Nysseä, siinäkin on ainakin toistaiseksi ollut mahdollisuus sanoa EI yövuoroille Nyssessä.

Niitäkään ei siis ole pakko ajaa, jos ei halua.

EB:ssä oli muuten myös pistorasiat, niitä hyödynsin menomatkalla. Paluuautossa en löytänyt niitä ainakaan edestä. Auto olikin 18, ei 28.

----------


## vaajy

Kannattaa muuten ottaa Nettilippujen hinnat ylös.

Marraskuussa 2021 menopaluu Tampereelta Turkuun, Väinö Paunu Oy: 16,60 euroa.

Helmikuussa 2022 menopaluu Tampereelta Turkuun, Väinö Paunu Oy: 20,80 euroa.

Huhtikuussa 2022 menopaluu Tampereelta Turkuun, Väinö Paunu Oy: 21 euroa.

Nousua siis 26,51 prosenttia! Vastaavaa nousua havaittavissa myös OnniBus.comilta tälle välille. Alkaa inflaatio näkyä ja Putinin ristiretket.

Tosin, pakkohan sitä on matkustaa, joten tilaan myös toukokuulle matkan Turkuun kyseiseltä liikennöitsijältä.

Toivottavasti nousua ei olisi enää lainkaan tai niin paljon. Teen matkan kuitenkin joka tapauksessa, vaikka hinta on kieltämättä aika suolainen nykyään 16,6 verrattuna.

Ottakaa vielä huomioon, että tilaan matkat heräämällä aamutuimaan tilaamaan ensimmäisen tarjous matkan, tämän jälkeen hinta nousee selvästi lisää.

Esimerkiksi tuohon 10,50 hintaan lippuja myytiin 1 kappale, seuraava hinta oli muistaakseni 11,50 ja niitä tarjous lippuja oli kolme kappaletta.

Liput voi tilata Matkahuollon verkkokaupasta viikkoa ennen nykyään, ennen oli kaksi viikkoa ennen.

Heräämään joutuu aika aikaisin, koska tarjous matkat aletaan myydä noin kello 5.00 aamulla viikkoa ENNEN kyseisen vuoron lähtöä.

----------


## ettäjaa

Ekstrahuomio vielä, että VR:n kyydissä saa menopaluun parin viikon päähän parhaimmillaan hintaan 24,40. Lisäksi junat ovat noin 25 minuuttia nopeampia suuntaansa kuin bussit.

----------


## vaajy

> Ekstrahuomio vielä, että VR:n kyydissä saa menopaluun parin viikon päähän parhaimmillaan hintaan 24,40. Lisäksi junat ovat noin 25 minuuttia nopeampia suuntaansa kuin bussit.


Juna maksoi marraskuussa tuolla välillä halvimmillaan 10 euroa, eli kyllä tuonkin hintataso on sitten noussut melkoisesti.

Tuo 25 minuutin ajallinen säästö, kaikkiaan 50 menopaluulla, voi olla monelle maksamisen arvoinen juttu. Itse en vain tykkää pahemmin junissa matkustaa. Minusta ne on ahdistavia paikkoja. Bussissa nouset sisään ja olet "rahastettu", kun taas junassa pitää päivystää konduktööriä, joka sitten odottelee kun yrität muistaa missä se PDF-lippu taas olikaan. Bussiin mennään taas nimellä, helppoa. Toki valitsin Paunun myös siitä syystä, että heillä on niin vaikeaa nyt. Kannatuksen vuoksi. Valtion firma saa kuitenkin eri tavalla pidettyä itsensä pystyssä kriisiaikaan kuin yksityinen firma. Jos ei noita kukaan käytä, niin ne ei sitten aja sitä Tampere-Turku-väliä ainakaan kaikkina päivinä.

Paunukin on tosin saanut melkoisesti koronatukia ja ehkä siksi heittänyt pyyhkeet kehään.

Tuo 10.25 vuoro Tampereelta itse asiassa lähti ennen klo 10.15, mutta tämä jouduttiin muuttamaan. Auto vaihtuu Tampereella, eli se koko vuoro on Jyväskylä - Jämsä - Tampere ja Tampere - Urjala - Turku. Tuo Jyväskylän auto oli useasti 7-14 minuuttia myöhässä, joten asiakkaana joutui odottamaan sen vuoksi linja-autoasemalla, joten Paunu päätti myöhentää vuoroa. Osa asiakkaista jää pois Sääksjärvellä, mutta ainakin muutama jatkaa myös Turkuun. Silloin kun tilanne oli tämä, niin junan eduksi on voinut laskea vähintään 35 minuuttia. Onneksi se korjattiin ja nyt ok. Näin muutaman lisäajon kokemuksella, Jyväskylän auto on ollut jo asemalla, kun Turun vuoro on ollut lähdössä laiturilleen.

Paunun ahdingosta kertoo myös ennen muuta se, että kuljettaja Mats Karlsson ajaa nykyään myös Nysse-vuoroja.

Itse asiassa kun korona iski ja Helsinki-vuoroja vähennettiin, hänellä ei ollut töitä. Hän ajeli pääasiassa niitä vuoroja. Siitä hän sitten alkoi ajaa muitakin Paunun pikavuoroja tovin. Kun nekin lähti, oli Nysse ainoa joka toi leivän pöytään.

Olen huhupuheesta kuullut, että hän olisi vaihtamassa OnniBus.comille, mutta tästä ei minulla tarkkaa tietoa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Juna maksoi marraskuussa tuolla välillä halvimmillaan 10 euroa, eli kyllä tuonkin hintataso on sitten noussut melkoisesti.


Tarkoitat varmaan 10 yhteen suuntaan. Edelleenkin onnistuu hintaan 9,70 jos varaa tarpeeksi aikaisin. Tuo aikaisempi oli kahden viikon päähän.

----------


## vaajy

Hei.

Väinö Paunu Oy laskee enemmän liikennettä Tampereelta Helsinkiin ja lentokentälle kesäkuusta alkaen.

_Aloitamme yhteydet Tampereelta Valkeakosken ja Hämeenlinnan kautta Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle sekä Helsingin satamiin 6.6.2022 alkaen.
Tarkista uudet aikataulut täältä https://www.paunu.fi/fileadmin/6.6.2022_TRE-HKI.pdf_

Lämpimästi tervetuloa Paunulaisen kyytiin.

Itse ajattelin mennä heinäkuussa Hämeen linnaan noilla ja onkin hienoa että tuli vähän enemmän vuoroja nyt niin saa vähän enemmän aikaa Hämeenlinnaan.

Nyt on sitten Mats Karlssonillakin töitä, kun kasilla päättyy liikenne, ja Helsinki herää eloon. Ollut hänen vakilinja ja silloin hänen vuorolla palvelua saa myös På Svenska.

Vanhoilla aikatauluilla kylpyläpäivä ja ruokailupäivä buffeessa liian tiukille.

Saa nähdä vaikuttaako esim. Valkeakosken liikenteeseen mitenkään tuo, koska esim. Paunun autoissa huomattavasti mukavempi matkustaa pidempiä matkoja.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Mäntylällä on tottakai oma reservinsä, josta ottaa. Ensiksikin nysse-liikenteen ajaminen ei työnä ole houkuttelevaa. Eikä monikaan taida pitää PirTiliä houkuttelevana työnantajana. Pohjolan Liikennettä on taas sellaisena pidetty ja sen aloittaminen tampereella sai aika monen kuljettajan vaihtamaan työpaikkaa. Kuulemma palkkasivat yli sata kuljettajaa, joista 40 oli entisiä Paunulaisia. Loput lähti sitten muilta firmoilta. Sitten taas liikennöitsijöiden ja oppilaitosten pitkäaikainen "yhteistyö" on ehkä ajanut alalle tulevia uusia kuljettajia johonkin muualle. Länsilinjat nappasi muutaman eikä nekään oikein riitä. Eli kokeneet ammattilaiset menevät mihin haluavat ja ne vähät uudet alalle tulijat pyrkivät saamaan vähiten huonon vaihtoehdon.
> Asia erikseen onkin sitten PirTilin suunnittelupuolen osaaminen tai sen puute. Olen kuullut huhuja, että suunnittelijana on eräs, jonka tiedän. Ja vaikka ei olisi, niin jo lehdissä kerrotun perusteella vaikuttaa ei niin kovin tehokkaalta työvuorosuunnittelulta jos keskimäärin kahdeksan työtunnin päiviä ei saada kuljettajille järjestettyä 11,5h sidonnaisuusrajan takia. Noin suuri määrä liikennettä kyllä mahdollistaisi sen, että kuljettajalle saadaan 8 tuntia työtä ilman, että tarvitaan 3,5 tuntia taukoa.


Selittääkin asiaa, Pohjolan liikenne oli kuulemma hyvinkin suosittu ja tulijoita olisi ollut. Ei kieltämättä paikallisliikenne ole mikään mieltä ylentävin työmaa. Paunulta se vaan vähenee kuljettajat, muistanko oikein viestiketjuja seuranneena, että olet ollut joskus Paunulla töissäkin. Osaatko yhtään sanoa, mikä on syy, että Paunulta on eväät syöty ja toimari ajelee päissään?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Selittääkin asiaa, Pohjolan liikenne oli kuulemma hyvinkin suosittu ja tulijoita olisi ollut. Ei kieltämättä paikallisliikenne ole mikään mieltä ylentävin työmaa. Paunulta se vaan vähenee kuljettajat, muistanko oikein viestiketjuja seuranneena, että olet ollut joskus Paunulla töissäkin. Osaatko yhtään sanoa, mikä on syy, että Paunulta on eväät syöty ja toimari ajelee päissään?


Paunu oli kyllä todella hyvä työnantaja siihen aikaan kun seutuliikenne ei vielä ollut kilpailutettua. Autot oli todella puhtaita ja hyväkuntoisia.  Olisi kuitenkin pitänyt osata uudistua. Toimari oli kuitenkin jo silloin haluamassa eläkkeelle. Länskä on tinkinyt aivan kaikesta, mutta pidän parempana työnantajana kuitenkin ihan muista syistä. Autot voi olla rumia ja rikki, mutta voi tarjota jotain muuta. Hyvän työvuorosuunnittelun.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Paunu oli kyllä todella hyvä työnantaja siihen aikaan kun seutuliikenne ei vielä ollut kilpailutettua. Autot oli todella puhtaita ja hyväkuntoisia.  Olisi kuitenkin pitänyt osata uudistua. Toimari oli kuitenkin jo silloin haluamassa eläkkeelle. Länskä on tinkinyt aivan kaikesta, mutta pidän parempana työnantajana kuitenkin ihan muista syistä. Autot voi olla rumia ja rikki, mutta voi tarjota jotain muuta. Hyvän työvuorosuunnittelun.


Eräs saman kylän kaveri oli myös innokas Paunulainen, kehui myös, että oli hyvä talo olla ja ajettavaa riitti, jäi kuitenkin pois ennen alamäkeä, taisi viimeiseksi ajella Kotkan pikavuoroa. Tuntuu, että Paunulla eletään edelleen toisella vuosituhannella ja uskotaan, että voidaan kilpailla laadulla muttei se mitään auta. Ihme, että ei ole löytynyt uutta toimitusjohtajaa tai yritystä ei olla myytä, ehkä Länsilinjat-Paunu fuusio voisi kilpailla paremmin muuttuvassa maailmassa, tosin en tiedä onko Paunussa enää mitään fuusioitavaa. Länsilinjat on ainakin yrittänyt pyristellä ja lähtenyt valloittamaan alueita, joissa se voittaa liikennettä. Eikö Paunulta ole henkilökuntakin jo lähtenyt, suunnittelupäällikkö Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteelle, kalustopäällikkö tms TKL:lle ja varatoimitusjohtaja Jarmo Paunu Länsilinjoille?

----------


## vaajy

> Eräs saman kylän kaveri oli myös innokas Paunulainen, kehui myös, että oli hyvä talo olla ja ajettavaa riitti, jäi kuitenkin pois ennen alamäkeä, taisi viimeiseksi ajella Kotkan pikavuoroa. Tuntuu, että Paunulla eletään edelleen toisella vuosituhannella ja uskotaan, että voidaan kilpailla laadulla muttei se mitään auta. Ihme, että ei ole löytynyt uutta toimitusjohtajaa tai yritystä ei olla myytä, ehkä Länsilinjat-Paunu fuusio voisi kilpailla paremmin muuttuvassa maailmassa, tosin en tiedä onko Paunussa enää mitään fuusioitavaa. Länsilinjat on ainakin yrittänyt pyristellä ja lähtenyt valloittamaan alueita, joissa se voittaa liikennettä. Eikö Paunulta ole henkilökuntakin jo lähtenyt, suunnittelupäällikkö Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteelle, kalustopäällikkö tms TKL:lle ja varatoimitusjohtaja Jarmo Paunu Länsilinjoille?


Yksi tuttu noin 40+ naiskuski ollut talossa 19,5 vuotta Paunulla, lähti Pohjolalle. "En usko, että on töitä lähivuosina, pakko lähteä jo nyt!".

Toinen yli 20 vuotta talossa, eläköityy tänä vuonna.

Sinne on nyt hankittu uusia kuljettajia Paunulle paljon, kun niin paljon lähti Pohjolalle ja paljon eläkkeelle vielä jää.

On hyvä firma. Yksi naiskuski, minkä tunnen oli ennen Länsilinjoilla, sanoi että Paunulta takaisin ei menisi. Sai tarjouksen Pohjolalta, jäi silti Paunulle.

"Hyvä työpaikka, miksi vaihtaa!", oli hänen päällimmäinen mielipide.

Sitten yksi kuski jäi jo linjalla 1 aikaan Pirkanmaan tilausliikenteelle. Se oli hyvä kuski, nykyään tekee vissiin jotain muuta kuin kuskityötä Pirtilillä.

----------


## vaajy

Mentiin viikko sitten Helsinkiin ja piti tulla kahdeksaksi juna-asemalle.

Paunulta ei ollut aamulähtöjä, joten ainoa bussi oli Tampereelta se Valkeakosken liikenne. Valkeakosken liikenne ei ihan ole sitä miettinyt, että pitäisi päästäkin sillä bussilla.
7.45 on vähän huono Kampissa, kun täytyisi olla esim. 8.00 töissä tai rautatieasemalla jatkamaan matkaa. Etenkin jos bussi olisi vähän myöhässäkin.

Lopulta parhaaksi koimme junan, joka tuli jo 7.35 rautatieasemalle ja ehdimme menoihin.

Pieni pettymys kyllä, että sen enempää #pupuliikenne kuin #paunu ei halua matkustajia sillä, että ei ole sopivaa lähtöä.

Moni muukin junassa sanoi, että joutuivat junalla menemään, kun ei ollut sopivaa bussia, tai tulisi bussin kanssa melkoinen kiire. Juna on kaiken lisäksi nopeampikin ja oli melkeinpä yhtä halpa kuin bussikyyti.

Nyt itsekin tajunnut sen miten mukavaa junamatkailu on, tuntui että liikuit koko ajan eteenpäin ja maisemissa muutakin kuin moottoritietä.

----------


## vaajy

Nyt on käyty Väinö Paunu Oy:llä Loimaalla.

Todella hyvä naiskuski oli ratissa, tosi empaattinen, ystävällinen ja rauhallisesti ajava kuski. Poistuessa autossa kiitin häntä ja hän katsoi minua ystävällisesti kiittäen hyvästä valinnasta.

Kyseinen kuljettaja ei kuuluttanut välipysäkkejä, eikä muutakaan infoa tullut, mutta jäin pois Loimaa th E pysäkillä taidolla ja kai vähän tuurillakin.

Tai sitten olin vain niin pihalla (ja varmimmin vastamelukuulokkeissa). Otin toisen puoliskon kyllä pois ennen Loimaata ja Sääksjärven jälkeen missä yleensä on aiemmin kuulutettu.

Junia olisi ollut tarjolla samaan hintaan, mutta en mennyt sillä.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen autosta helppoa poistua Ratinassa suoraan linja-autoasemalle ja tykkään muutenkin eniten busseista.

Kyseinen paunulainen naiskuski kruunasi matkan. Se jäi mieleen positiivisesti.

Kaiken lisäksi iltakuski ei ollut minuuttiakaan myöhässä, kun Paunun pikavuoro saapui kyseiselle Loimaa th E -pysäkille.

Ehdin sanoa etunimeni ja hän sanoi mihin pitää istua tismalleen, sillä varasin paikan Kalevala-sarjan autosta suhteellisen edestä. Ja hän oli oikeassa, kun vielä varmistin paikkavarauksen.

Jos haluat kokea tätä Loimaa-hetkeä itsekin, niin tein siitä myös videon blogiini.

Hitsi, että oli muuten videossa näkyvä Paunun kuskin lähtö linja-autoaseman edestä tiukkaa settii, en olisi itse uskaltanut  :Very Happy:

----------


## vaajy

Mats Karlsson tarjoaa taas hyvää palvelua  :Smile: 



Täytyy varmaan mennä ExpressBussilla uudestaan Loimaalle, jos vaikka sattuisi se Mats ajamaan sitä.

----------


## vaajy

25. marraskuuta 2022, Väinö Paunu Oy / ExpressBus.

Neljä ryyppäävää aikuista täydessä bussissa, kuljettaja Mats pysäyttää auton, puuttuu juomiseen lopettamalla sen, ja sanoo poistavansa tarvittaessa juomista jatkavat autosta.

Laittakaa se kaljakori ruumaan, jos ei pysy matkustamossa täytenä, sitten sopivat että käyttäydytään. Juomiset loppuivat siihen. Perillä kiitteli heitä että hyvin meni, tervetuloa uudelleen.

Asiakkaat lähtivät kaljakorin kanssa kotiin tai minne lähtivätkään jatkamaan juopottelua. Lienee sanomattakin selvää, että auto tuli satamasta Tamperetta kohti.

Bussi ei ole baari. Kuljettaja takasi muille matkustajille turvallisuuden ja matkustusmukavuuden.

Täydet pisteet hyvästä paunulaisesta palvelusta. Tullaan kyytiin toistekin vaikka meillä kaljaa ollutkaan.

----------


## Madmax

Yllättävää että Paunu ajaa Onnibus:n vuoroja ja tekee yhden päivän paluun Kotkaan linjavuorolla 
Seuraavat vuorot operoidaan Paunun yksikerroksisella linja-autolla:

M12 11:00 TAMPERE-KOTKA

M7 16:20 KOTKA-HELSINKI

M3 19:05 HELSINKI-TAMPERE

----------


## kuukanko

TSB:ssä Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustolistalla on joukko hiljattain Paunulta Satakunnan Liikenteelle siirtynyttä kalustoa. Veikkaisin, että kyseessä on joku noista siirtyneistä busseista, ja siitä ei ole vielä ehditty poistaa edes Paunun logoja.

----------


## VHi

> TSB:ssä Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustolistalla on joukko hiljattain Paunulta Satakunnan Liikenteelle siirtynyttä kalustoa. Veikkaisin, että kyseessä on joku noista siirtyneistä busseista, ja siitä ei ole vielä ehditty poistaa edes Paunun logoja.


Bussidatan mukaan Satakunnan Liikenne on ostanut kaikki 5 Paunun OmniExpressiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussidatan mukaan Satakunnan Liikenne on ostanut kaikki 5 Paunun OmniExpressiä.


TSB:ssä Paunun kalustolistalla on vielä numero 18 ja tänään näin sen saapuvan Helsinkiin Paunun vuorolla.

----------


## zige94

> TSB:ssä Satakunnan Liikenteen kalustolistalla on joukko hiljattain Paunulta Satakunnan Liikenteelle siirtynyttä kalustoa. Veikkaisin, että kyseessä on joku noista siirtyneistä busseista, ja siitä ei ole vielä ehditty poistaa edes Paunun logoja.


Juuri näin. Itse ajoin jouluaattona tälläisellä autolla. Ihan SatLin ostama auto, Onnibus.comin vuoro ja kuljettaja (minä). Eivät ehtineet teippiä poistaa kun tarvittiin ajoon.
Kuva löytyy "Mennään bussilla" - facebook-ryhmästä (yksityinen ryhmä, vaatii liittymisen ryhmään jotta kuva näkyy).

----------

